# Weekly Competition 2019-33



## Mike Hughey (Aug 13, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U F2 U F' R F U' R2 F' U2
*2. *R' F2 R' U F2 R' F R F2 R'
*3. *U2 R2 F' U' F R2 U2 R' F'
*4. *R' U2 F R2 F' U F' R2 U
*5. *F' R U' R2 U' F R2 F' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D U R2 F2 L R2 B' R2 U' B2 D2 U' F'
*2. *D B' R U' L D L' B L' D F R2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L2
*3. *F2 U D' R D B' U F2 U' R U2 R2 L2 D2 B R2 L2 D2 F' U2 F'
*4. *D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 R D2 B' D2 U' R2 F' R B U2 B2
*5. *L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L R D' F U' L' U2 R D

*4x4x4*
*1. *D U Fw2 R2 Uw Rw' Uw' R2 F Uw2 Fw L2 Fw' Rw' D2 U F' R2 B F' D Rw R' Uw2 L' U2 F Uw2 Rw2 B Uw' Rw' D' U L' R Fw' F2 Rw R2
*2. *L' Fw U F' D2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw L' Rw2 U2 L2 Rw' R2 D Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' U' B' F' L2 Rw' U2 L B2 F' L F' U' Rw' D' Rw F D' Fw' Uw U
*3. *U2 F2 L' B' D' Uw' Fw' D Uw' Rw2 B F' U Rw Fw2 F' L D' U2 Fw D2 Fw' F' U' Rw' Uw' R2 B U2 B2 U B' U2 B2 Fw' Rw2 F R B Uw'
*4. *R2 B Rw2 U B' D2 L' B' U L Uw Rw2 R' D Uw U Rw2 R D Uw' U2 R' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw R D2 R B F L U2 F' Uw' R' Fw Uw' B2
*5. *Fw' D' Rw R B R Uw' L' D Fw2 F L' Rw' F U2 Rw Uw' L D Uw U' B' R Uw Rw' D' Fw2 R2 B2 Uw2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw2 U Fw D Uw2 Fw Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw Fw R' U2 Lw2 Rw' R Dw R F2 L R F2 D2 Lw' B Dw Bw F' D2 Uw B' Fw2 Rw' D' U Bw2 U2 B Bw R2 Bw2 R2 Uw' B D Dw B' Lw' Dw Bw' D' Lw2 Fw F' R2 Uw R D2 Rw2 D2 U' R Dw' Lw' R' Bw L2 U2 Bw2
*2. *F D Dw' U Bw2 Rw2 F2 Lw' Rw R Uw' B2 F2 Lw' Bw2 F' U F R2 Uw U R2 D2 R' Bw Fw' F2 L2 Lw' B2 L Lw2 R D' Dw2 B' Fw' L' Dw B Fw' F2 D' Dw Uw' Lw Fw D Bw' F2 L' Rw' R' Dw Uw' F' L2 Lw2 D Bw2
*3. *Lw Dw Uw' F' D Rw' D U' Rw2 Dw' R' D L2 Dw Lw' B' D2 Lw Rw2 Bw Fw' R U' Rw Bw' U' Bw2 F Lw2 B2 Lw2 Dw' F' D2 Fw D Lw' Rw' U L Lw' Rw R Bw Fw F2 Rw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 B' Rw' U2 L' U Fw2 Rw' Fw' F2
*4. *Dw L Lw B' Dw2 R Bw U2 B2 Bw2 D' F2 L' Bw' F Lw' D2 Dw' Fw' U Lw D L F L2 Lw U' Rw2 D2 R' U2 Fw2 Uw' B2 Bw' Fw' Lw2 Uw B2 Dw' R Dw2 U' B F2 D U' R' B' R' F R' Uw B D' Lw U' L' Rw2 R
*5. *Dw Uw L2 Lw Rw2 Dw U B Fw2 F Dw2 Uw Fw2 U2 L2 R F2 U' Fw U2 L2 Lw Rw2 R2 Fw L' R U B D U2 B Bw2 F' D B Uw2 Rw' Bw2 Fw' R' Dw' L' Lw' Rw' U' R' Fw' L2 Fw' Dw' U Lw2 Fw2 U Lw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R' 2B2 2F D2 F2 D2 3F' F D2 R' D2 2U' 2L2 U2 2B 2D' 2U2 L2 B2 2L D2 F2 R' 3F 2R2 R' 3U2 2F2 2L2 3R 2F' 3U2 F 3U B R 2U 3F F' R' 2U2 U' F' 2D 2R' R 2U 2B 2L' 3R2 F D2 2B' 3F' L' B F2 3U2 L B2 2R 2B' 2L2 3R2 2R R2 3U2 2U' B' R
*2. *3U2 2R 2F2 L2 R' 2B2 2U' B 2B2 2R2 B' 3F2 F2 L2 2D2 L2 U2 B 2R' D2 3F' 3U 2F 2R D2 2U2 3F2 R 3F' U2 2L' 3R2 B2 3R2 2R' 2D 3R2 D2 2D 3F2 L' 2D2 U L' B 2B2 D 2R 3F' 2D' 2L2 2R F2 2L 2U 2L' B2 L2 3F2 2F2 2U2 2L' 3U' 2B' 2F F2 2D 2F 2D2 F
*3. *2L 3R2 3F2 D' 2U U' 2F2 3R2 B' D2 3U U 3R 2F 3U2 B' 3F' 3R2 2R2 3F2 L 2D' 2B 2D 2B' L 3R' 2R D 2B2 2U' U2 3F' 2F' 2D' 3R2 2R R2 B2 2F2 3R2 3F' D' 2R 2F 3U2 L2 2L' 3R2 R' 2D U F' R2 B 3F R' 2B' L' 3R' 2R' B D 3U 2B' 2L2 2B 2D2 U' R'
*4. *L' D2 L' D2 2R' 2B 2L' 3U2 U L2 2D 3R' F L' 3R' B' 2U2 F' L2 2U' 2F2 F' 2D2 2L F2 3U 3F L2 B' 2B' D B' 2B' L' 2R 2U B 2F' 2U 2R B 3U2 3F' F2 D' 2R' 2D2 B2 3U' 2U' 2F2 L 2B' 2D2 2L 3R 2R 2F2 2D' L2 2B F2 R2 F' D2 2B2 2L2 B 2L' 2B
*5. *2F 3R2 U B' 2F R2 2U' F2 2D' 2B 2F F2 R' 2D 3R 3U' U 2L2 2R' 2F 2D' 2R2 2D U2 2F2 2D 2U 2L' 2R2 2F 2L2 D B' 2F L' B D2 2D2 3U' L 2B2 F2 3U2 R' 2D' L2 3F D' B2 R' D R' 3F' L 3R' 2U' 3F 2L 3R2 2D' 2B' 2R 2F' R U 2F2 3U2 3R 3F 2R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R 3B 2L' B 2F F2 U 3B' 2U 3B L D2 3B' 3R' R' 3D' R2 U 3L2 2R' R2 2F2 3R2 B2 L2 2B' F D2 3U2 2F2 3U2 B' 2R 2D2 2U' L F2 3R' 2U' R2 B2 D 2B2 3R F L 3L2 U' L B2 F2 2U 2L' 3R2 3B2 L2 2F2 L 2L 3L2 U 2L 3L2 U' L2 3D B' 3R2 2B 3F' 3R 2B2 3B' 3D B' 3L2 3F F' D2 2R 2B' D' 3B2 D2 3F' 2U' U 3L B' 2F2 3U2 3F' 2U' 3B F 3D' R' U' B 3D'
*2. *2D2 2U2 U' R' 3U2 F2 2U U2 2F R2 F' L B2 3U L 2L2 D' 3L' 3R2 3D2 3B 2R 2B 3F 2F2 2D2 3U2 2U 3L2 3R2 R' 3D' 2U2 L 3L2 D' 2D2 2B' F 3L 2B' 2R' B 3U2 3R 3B2 3L' 3B2 2F2 2L 3U2 2F2 2L' 3R D 2U' B' 2D' 3B D2 3L 3D 3B2 3R' 2D 2L2 3B' L 3R 2R D2 3R' 3U' 3L 2D L2 B' 2B' 3B2 2F' 2L2 R' B' 3F' U' R2 D' R2 3F L' 2B' 2F2 F' 3L2 3F 2L 3R R' F2 3L'
*3. *3D' 3L' 2B F2 2R 3D' F2 R' U2 3R2 3B2 2L2 3U' 3L2 2B2 R' 3B' D2 2D' 3U2 2U2 2R2 3U2 2U2 U' 3F' 3D2 2B 2D2 3D2 2U' 2B' 3U 3B2 3L F 2R' D B' 2F' 3D 3B2 3F2 R 3U' 2B 2F2 3L 2D' U' R 3F2 2U' 3L F2 2R 2D2 L' 2B2 3B 3D' 3L 2D B' 3B L2 R' 3F 3D2 3U2 2L' 2F2 U' 2L' 3B 2L 3D2 3B' 3R R B2 2D' U 2B' 3B 3F' L2 3F' U' F' L2 3F D' 3D 3L 2U' 3B 2U 2L R2
*4. *L2 3R' 2B' 2U2 B2 3R2 B' 2B 3D 2L2 3U' 3B D 3U2 3B2 2F2 U2 L2 3R' R 2F2 2R' 3B2 3F2 D 3F2 F' U2 3L2 3B2 D' 3U2 U2 3L2 R 3U' 2U' 2R2 2F2 2R2 D' 2D' L' R2 2B' 2U2 2R2 2D' 3U' 2R B 2B2 L 2B' 3B' D' 2U2 3B' 3L D' U2 3F 3D2 3F 2F2 F2 2U' 3B' L2 B 2B 3R 2D' L2 B 3B2 2F2 U' 2F' 2D2 2U2 3F2 D 2D' 2F 2D 3D2 2U' 2F2 3R 2R' D L2 3D B' 2B2 3L' 3U' L 2L'
*5. *3L U' 2L U' F 2U 2L 2F2 F' 2L' 2B 2U2 2F F2 3U2 L2 B' 2B2 3F2 3R2 2B' R2 D 3L' D L' 3R2 R 3D2 L' U L2 D' 2D2 3D2 U2 3L 2R2 3U2 2L2 3D U 3R' B2 L 2D' 2U2 U2 B 3D 3R2 B 3U' 3B 3F' 3L 3R' D' 2D' F D2 B2 3B' R2 D 2U B' D R' D2 2B 3B2 3F2 L' R 3D' 3U U2 3L2 3F 2D2 2R 3U 3R2 3F2 3R2 2D U' 2L2 2F 2U U' 2L' 3R 3B2 D' 3F' 3L' 3B F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F2 R2 U2 R' U' F' U F2 U'
*2. *F' R2 F2 R' F' R U' R2 F R'
*3. *R2 U2 R U2 R U' F2 R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 D' R' B D2 F' U' F2 B' U' B2 D' F' D' R F' L D R Fw' Uw2
*2. *B L U F U2 B' L F2 D' R F B2 D2 U2 L' F R2 U2 F Rw'
*3. *B' D R' L F' B' L' F2 R' D2 B' U' R' F' D' B2 D2 R' U L2 Fw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' Fw U B2 L2 F Rw U2 L Uw L Rw2 R Fw' L2 R2 F Uw' B Fw' D B' Uw2 Fw Uw2 Fw D L2 B2 R2 U F R2 B2 Rw' B D' B F2
*2. *L' Rw2 F' Rw' D' Uw2 B U Fw' Rw Fw' L2 Fw' F D L' R2 D L Rw R F2 Uw R' B' F R' Uw U L2 Rw' Uw B2 Fw R2 F' Rw' B2 F2 R
*3. *U' R B' Rw D' Uw' B2 D' L2 D R' Uw' U Rw Fw' D2 Rw' D2 F D2 U2 Rw R F D' Rw' B Uw' B F U L' Rw' D B2 U2 L' Fw2 L2 Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' L2 Rw2 R F R B' R Bw Fw Uw2 F' L2 Fw D' Uw' F Lw B Dw2 Uw U2 Lw' R' F D Fw2 Rw2 Dw Bw' U' Fw' L Rw B' D Dw Uw' U2 Rw Fw Lw B2 Lw2 Dw Lw' Bw' D B Fw2 F L' Fw' Uw Rw Fw L2 R2 Bw Fw2
*2. *D' U' R Dw' Uw' F L2 B2 Dw Rw D2 Dw Uw2 Lw' Bw F Dw Bw U2 Bw' Fw2 D U2 Lw R D' Uw2 F L2 Dw Rw U L2 Uw' F' Lw Rw' B2 Lw2 Uw2 F R Fw2 R Fw2 Lw' Fw' D' Lw' D2 U' Bw' D Fw Rw2 Dw U' L B' Bw'
*3. *L2 Lw2 Bw2 U Fw D2 Dw2 Uw2 F' U2 B' Dw' L Rw' Dw Uw L2 B2 U' R' Fw' U Bw2 Rw Dw L2 Bw L' Rw D U Lw' D L2 Rw R' Uw B2 Fw' Uw2 B2 Bw' R' D2 L2 Lw2 D' Fw' F D2 U Rw2 R Uw B2 Bw L2 Rw' F R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F 2L' 2F2 2L' 3R D' L' 2L 2R' 3U2 3R2 2D 2U' U 2B2 2U' 2F2 2L2 D' B' 2F2 L 2L B' U2 2F' D' R2 3F 2U' L2 B2 2D 3U 3R' 2U2 2L2 3R' 2R' D2 3R' 2R 3F2 D' U' 3R2 2U2 R' B 3F' 2F' 2D' 2B2 3R' 2B2 3F2 2R2 3F2 2F F 2L' 3R2 2R2 B2 2F F2 2L' R2 2F U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F 3D2 L2 2F D 2R2 2U2 3R2 R 3F U2 2B' 2L' D 2U 2R 3B2 2D2 3B' 2F 2R B' 2F2 L 2R D' 3L' 2D 2U2 3F2 L2 3R 3D' 2U2 R2 2D2 R' 3D' 3L R' 3U' 2R' 3D' 2L2 3D2 3B' F2 2D' F' D2 3D 3F' U2 2F2 2U 2B' 2D' U2 2R2 2U U' 3B 3R B 2U2 F2 D' B' 2B' 3B D' 2U2 L 2L2 3L2 3R2 2R' D2 2U U2 2B 2F' F 2D2 2U 2R' B' 2L R 2D2 2B U 2F' L 2L' 3L 3R2 2U 3B' 2F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D F B L2 B' U2 L R2 F D U F' B2 R2 L D' R2 U Fw' Uw'
*2. *L B' L' B2 R2 D L2 D2 U2 R' B' F' U2 F R B' D U L' B' Rw Uw'
*3. *F2 R2 L F' U B U D2 B2 L' D' L' U2 L' U L' D' F B U B' Rw Uw2
*4. *L D' F U' F2 D2 U2 R2 F B' U D2 B' L D' U2 F' U2 L' Fw Uw
*5. *R L' F B2 R2 F U' F' B U B L B2 R U' D2 R2 B2 F2 L' B' Rw Uw'
*6. *F2 B2 R' U2 R2 F U D F L2 F' D' B' L B F2 L2 B2 L' R2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*7. *F2 U2 L R2 U F' U' F' B2 R' U' B L2 U R U R2 D' F Rw2 Uw'
*8. *B' U F2 R U' F' D2 R' D' F B' U' L' F U' D' B2 D L2 D Fw Uw2
*9. *R2 D' B F' U2 F2 R L U F U D F' R L B R2 B2 L D' Fw Uw
*10. *U R2 L' D F2 L R D2 U2 B2 U2 D' F' B' D2 U2 L D' B' D R2 Fw Uw2
*11. *B F' U D' R L U2 D B2 F2 D F' R' B2 L' R' U' F L' R2 Fw Uw
*12. *D2 F' U' B' U2 L D F2 U B2 D L2 D2 F B' R L' F' B' Rw' Uw2
*13. *R2 D2 L' B2 F' D R L F' U' D2 F' R' D2 U2 L2 F D2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw
*14. *R U2 B R D2 R' U' D L2 U L2 U2 F2 L B' D' F2 U' R Fw' Uw
*15. *L2 F2 B2 R' B' R F2 R' F B' D B2 D' L' D' R L B F U' L' Fw' Uw
*16. *L2 U' B' U' R2 B R D2 R2 L2 U' D2 F U' R2 F' R L B' F L Fw' Uw
*17. *D' U' R' B' U F2 D' L R' U' L' B U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U2 Rw Uw
*18. *F2 U L' B2 R' U2 F D2 B2 U F B R2 U2 R2 D' R L' B' Rw2 Uw
*19. *R2 F2 D' F U' D B' R2 L D' B' U B2 U L2 R F' D2 R F2 U Rw Uw2
*20. *F D' B' R B R2 F' D B' F2 L2 F' L2 R2 U2 B' D' B D
*21. *D2 L' D B2 F' U2 R2 D' L' U2 F2 L' U2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R L U Fw Uw2
*22. *R U2 R' F2 U2 B R' U B D' U' F2 B L' B2 F' R2 U2 D2 B Uw2
*23. *D' L2 B' R' F2 U' F2 B2 R F' U' D2 L' R U2 F' B U2 D F2 Rw2 Uw
*24. *B L F D U L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F D' F' R' L' B D' L2 D' F B Rw2 Uw2
*25. *F2 B' R2 L U' B L B R2 U B' D2 R D' L2 U B' U2 B2 L2 R Fw' Uw
*26. *F L D2 U F' D F B L B2 F2 D F D F2 R' U F2 B L' Fw
*27. *L' B D2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 L U' R2 D R L F' U R U D' Rw2 Uw
*28. *L2 F' L R' U D2 R' D2 R' B' F' U2 F2 R' F2 U' D' L2 R' F2 U Rw' Uw
*29. *D2 B2 R' D' U B2 L D' L' U' L2 R U L B L F' B' D L B2 Rw Uw
*30. *L2 U2 R' D' U' R D2 B D2 F L D2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U L F2 D' U' Fw Uw
*31. *L2 R' F' B' U2 D2 F L2 R' U' F2 B' L' F2 L D U' L R D U Rw2 Uw
*32. *U' R' U2 L2 F2 D F L' U2 B2 D F B' D F B2 R2 U' D' B' U' Rw Uw
*33. *D' B R' L U' F U' L2 U F R U B' F2 D' U F2 D' L Fw Uw2
*34. *F2 B' U D' R2 U L2 B' F2 D' F R U' L2 R' U F' D' U2 F R' Fw Uw'
*35. *U' B F2 L U' B' R D' B' R2 F' D2 L' R2 D L' F B2 R' F2 Rw' Uw'
*36. *B2 D' U' R2 F R D2 U' R F D' R F' B D2 B' L D' R2 L' Fw' Uw2
*37. *L D R' U' R2 U' R2 B F D2 B F' U R2 U' L2 R2 U F Rw' Uw2
*38. *L R B' F2 D2 F U L' B' F U2 F2 B' U R' U' L' R2 B2 F Rw2 Uw2
*39. *F' R2 U' L2 B' U2 L R' U2 B L2 R D2 B F2 U2 B2 U D R' Fw' Uw
*40. *D B R L U' D R U' L2 U L' U' D2 F' B2 L2 D2 B F Rw' Uw2
*41. *F2 U2 D2 B D2 L' F' L' D2 U L2 U2 F B' L F D' B' L2 R' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*42. *D' R' L2 F L F' R' F2 R B2 R' D U L R B' R B2 U' Fw' Uw2
*43. *L' F' L2 D' B R U2 L B' F L D B2 L2 U' R2 B' L' R B F Rw' Uw2
*44. *F U F' B' U2 F' L B R2 D' U2 B D' B2 R' D L2 R2 D2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*45. *L2 U' F2 B L' B F D L2 R' U B2 R F R' U' F' B R' D Fw' Uw
*46. *D2 B L' D U F2 U R B D F2 D2 R2 L' F' U F2 B L2 Fw Uw2
*47. *L2 U F' R2 B D' F' L2 U' F2 B R B' R2 D U F L R2 U' R Fw' Uw'
*48. *D2 U R' B' R L U B2 F D B2 D2 L2 R' D' R' D' F' U2 F2 D Fw' Uw
*49. *D2 F2 R L D' F' U' F' U2 F L' D2 B D U F' U' R2 U D' L2 Fw' Uw'
*50. *L2 F' U2 R F B2 D2 F' L' D' U F R2 L2 D' L' U' D2 R' Fw' Uw2
*51. *D' L U L' F2 R U' B2 U2 L2 U R2 U L2 U' D F L D2 B' L
*52. *B U2 R2 L' F2 U F' D2 L' U2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R U F D2 Rw2 Uw
*53. *R2 F2 U' F' U' L B' F' D2 R' B' U D' R' D' R' F2 R' F D' U2 Rw2 Uw
*54. *B2 D R' B2 D' B' U L2 R B U' L F' R' U2 F D' R' U L2 R2 Fw Uw
*55. *R2 F' D2 R' L2 U' F' U' F' U D2 R' D2 R F U' L B' F' D2 R' Fw' Uw
*56. *B' D' R L2 U2 L B2 U' D2 L' R' U2 D F' R L' F' U' D F2 Rw2 Uw'
*57. *U2 D2 F2 U L2 F R' F' D R F' U2 L' R2 D' R2 L2 U' D' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*58. *R F2 D2 B2 R' F B2 R2 D2 L' U L2 R' D R' F' B' R2 L' Fw' Uw
*59. *F R' D2 U F2 R2 U2 B' R2 D2 U' F B' R B L' B D' L U' L2 Fw' Uw
*60. *L2 D L' U2 D' L R F L2 F R D' L U2 L2 B2 L B2 R' Fw Uw2
*61. *B2 U' L' U' L U2 F2 U F2 R' D2 B U2 R2 U' F' U' D' B U2 Rw Uw
*62. *L' F' R B U' D' R B' F D B2 L2 U2 F B' D' B' L R2 U L Fw Uw'
*63. *F2 L2 F D' L' U2 R D' F' D F' D2 U' L2 R D2 R F' B' Rw' Uw
*64. *F R U' R2 L2 F R2 D L' D2 U2 F B2 R' F B2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*65. *B U' R2 D U R D L' U D2 B L' U' R2 D' R' F2 D' U R B Rw Uw'
*66. *F' R U2 F' U' F2 D2 F L2 B U B D' U L2 D' F2 R2 L' U2 R' Fw' Uw'
*67. *B U L R2 F' U2 B2 U2 R' L U B R' D U' R L2 D U F Rw' Uw'
*68. *R L F2 R' F R' B' L' B R' F B' D B' R' D2 B2 D2 U B2 D Fw' Uw
*69. *U2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 B R' B' U L2 R' B' L2 R' F2 R U' R F' Rw Uw'
*70. *L' U B' F2 L' B D U L U2 F B U' R2 D' F2 D2 B' D' Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' U D R L' F R2 F' D F2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2
*2. *D' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 R' B' L' F' D L' D F L R2
*3. *F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B R' B R' U B' D U F L'
*4. *F2 B' R2 F R' U2 B' U' D' B R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 D
*5. *F2 U2 B D2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F R' B' L D B F R B2 R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 F R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F U2 L2 D' R2 D' R D B' D2 F
*2. *F2 U L' F L' D L D L U R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2
*3. *R' B' U' D R F2 L' U2 R B' D2 R2 F U2 R2 F R2 F R2 B'
*4. *B2 R2 U B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D' F R' U' F' D' L' R' B D2 R2
*5. *F2 D' U2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 U L2 U' L D2 R D' L2 R2 B D' B2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D L F' B2 U' D F' R' U2 F R2 B2 L' U2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2
*2. *F L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 L2 B U2 L' F U2 B R2 B2 D' L F U
*3. *R' D2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R B' L2 D2 R' U L' R2 B R' D
*4. *U' F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U R2 F' L' B' D F' D2 F2 D' L2 B2
*5. *B2 R2 D U B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D R F' D B2 F' L2 U' L' B U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D' R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F L F R' B D2 L U2 B' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 L' U' F' R' B' R2 L' U F L2 U2 F D2 F' R2 F2 L2 B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 R2 B L2 B' F R D' F R2 B U L2 B R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 R' F U' R' U F2 R' U'
*3. *F2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' F' U R' B D' L U' F2 U B
*4. *D2 Fw R2 B' F L' Rw R2 F Uw2 Fw' F' R2 Fw F2 Uw B2 Rw' U' F' Uw2 L' R2 F' L' Rw' U Rw' F U L Uw2 Fw2 F2 R' B2 F' D2 R2 B'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' U' F2 R U R2 U
*3. *R' L2 D F D2 F2 U' B' U L' F' R2 D2 F L2 F U2 L2 U2 F' D2
*4. *B D' U Rw2 R' U' B D Fw F2 D Rw Fw' L D B2 Rw Uw2 R' Uw' L D' U2 B2 U B2 D Uw Rw2 U B Fw' L2 Rw' R' F2 D2 U2 L R
*5. *Dw' Uw2 B Uw L' R2 B2 Rw D B2 Bw' Fw Lw2 U' B' F' D F L' R' Bw D Lw2 Bw Fw2 Rw' D2 Dw Lw2 F Uw' Lw' D R U B' Bw F2 R' F U Lw' D2 Bw' Fw2 F R' Uw U' R' B' Fw' F' D' B2 Bw Fw2 F' Uw' Fw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F' R2 F R U' R2 F R U'
*3. *R2 D' R F U' L F B U2 F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U R2 L2 B2
*4. *F2 Rw' D Rw F' Rw Uw' Fw D2 U L' R' F2 L2 Rw' R' B Uw2 L Rw' Fw' D L' Uw B' Fw2 U Fw' D' U' Fw L Rw R' F2 L' Fw L' Rw' Fw'
*5. *Uw' U2 F D2 F D Dw Uw' Fw Rw D Uw2 B' R2 Bw D2 Dw' U B U2 Fw' Lw2 Bw2 U' Fw Rw2 B' F Lw' R' Bw D' Dw2 U' Bw' F' R2 F2 L Rw B Bw D B Fw R' Dw L2 Bw L' B2 Rw2 Fw Lw Rw' D2 B' Bw' R2 F
*6. *B 3R 2U2 3R' 2R' B 2D' U R' 2U' 2L2 R' 2B2 3F F' 2U2 U 2L 2R D2 2F 3U' L 3U2 U 3F D2 U' L 3R2 D2 2R2 2F 2R2 B2 2R' R' D 2L' 2F2 F' D' 2F2 L2 R' U B' 2D' U 3F2 R2 2B' F2 R' B 2F2 D' U2 2F R 2B' 2L 3U' 2F' L' 2L 2R B 2B 3R2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' F' U2 F2 R U' F R U' R2
*3. *U' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B F' L' D' R' F2 L R' D
*4. *Uw L' F2 Uw Fw2 F' U' B Fw2 Uw Rw2 D2 R Uw2 Rw R' B2 Uw' U' L' F Rw' Uw Rw D' U2 L2 R' U' R2 D' L D R' U2 B2 U B2 U' Rw2
*5. *U' Lw' Rw2 D2 Fw' L2 Fw Lw' B2 D' Dw U2 L' Bw2 U2 L2 R D L' R2 Uw' Rw' D' Lw Rw Dw R Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 R B2 D2 Bw' D U Bw Dw Lw F2 Lw F' R2 B2 Bw Dw2 B Fw' F' D L' Lw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw' Rw' D' Bw' D Dw2
*6. *2U U L F D2 2D2 3F' 2F' F' 2D B' 2B 2D2 B' D2 2B' D2 3F' F2 D' R B2 L 2F' U 2R2 3U' 3R 2F' 3U2 3F' 2D2 L2 2L2 D B' 3F 3U' L' D2 B 2L' 3R 3F2 F2 2D2 3R U 2R F L 2R' B' D U' 2F 3U' 3R 3U 2U2 L2 2R 2F R' 2F D 2L2 3U U' R'
*7. *2F' 2D' 3B' D' 3D 3F' 2U2 2B2 F2 3D' 3U' 2B2 3F2 F2 D2 2R' D2 2U' R2 2D 2B2 2F2 2D 2U' U B 2B' R2 3U' 2U 2B2 2D 3R' 2B U2 2R' B 2B L2 2L2 3L2 2R' 3F' D' L2 D 3L2 2U L2 2U' U B 3B 2L2 3R' 3F' F2 D F2 3R' 3U2 2U 2B2 U' B2 3R2 D 3D' B 3D2 2L 2U2 2L 3R 2D2 3B 3F D2 3D' 2R2 F' 2D 3B' 3D2 2U2 B 2B F L' 2L 3R2 3B2 2D' 2U2 3L2 3F U2 R' D2 3L2

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR5- DL1- UL1+ U2- R1- D5- L1+ ALL5+ y2 U1+ R1+ D1- L1+ ALL0+ UR DR 
*2. *UR6+ DR4+ DL3- UL2+ U5+ R4+ D5+ L1- ALL0+ y2 U3+ R6+ D4+ L5- ALL5- UR 
*3. *UR2- DR2- DL5- UL3+ U5- R2+ D6+ L4- ALL4+ y2 U4- R2+ D5+ L4+ ALL6+ UR DR UL 
*4. *UR4+ DR6+ DL3- UL6+ U4- R3- D5+ L2- ALL3+ y2 U5- R5- D0+ L5+ ALL1+ UR DR DL 
*5. *UR2- DR3- DL3- UL6+ U2+ R6+ D3+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U4- R5- D3- L2- ALL3+ DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B R' L R B' R' L r' b u'
*2. *L B U L' U' B' L' R' r'
*3. *L B' U B' U R B' L' l' u
*4. *U' L U' L' B' R B L l' r'
*5. *L' U L B' L' R L U u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 4)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, -5)
*3. *(1, -3) / (2, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (-2, 2)
*4. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -4)
*5. *(-3, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5)

*Skewb*
*1. *U B U R B' R' B L' B L' B
*2. *R B R L' B' U L B U' L' R
*3. *B R L' U B' L U R L B L
*4. *L B U' R L' R' U' L' U' L B'
*5. *R B U B R U R' B L U' B

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 R F' U2 F' U' F U' F'
*3. *L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 F2 R' F U L' F2 L2 F R' B R
*4. *Fw' F2 Rw D2 U2 Rw' Fw2 Uw2 B2 L Fw' F2 U B Uw F2 L2 Rw B' Fw F2 L' B' F2 L2 Rw R2 U' L Rw2 R2 F2 Uw2 F' Rw Uw2 B2 L' D2 B'
*5. *D Dw2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Lw' B Bw' D Lw' Dw Uw2 U' R U2 F L Lw' Rw Fw' Rw2 D2 F L' Uw' Rw Uw Fw' L' Lw Rw Uw' R B Fw2 L2 R Fw D U B F2 U2 Lw2 U' Fw' Uw' Fw D2 F2 D' Bw Fw' F2 D Fw' Rw' B2 Fw F2
*OH. *L2 U B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 F' U L' R D' F D L2 B U R'
*Clock. *UR1+ DR4- DL2- UL2+ U1+ R5- D3+ L5- ALL5- y2 U2+ R5+ D1- L0+ ALL6+ DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R U' L' B' R L' U B l' r' b'
*Square-1. *(4, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, -3) / (-4, 0) /
*Skewb. *B L' B' R' B L U L' R' L' U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *l f' l b' l r' b f r L B F L' F'
*2. *L' f r b B l' b' r F L' R' B F' L
*3. *l b' r' f l f' l' L B R' F L' B' R' F L
*4. *L' r' R' b r f l' f' l' B F L R B F R'
*5. *F f' l r' R F r' f' r' L' B' F' L' R F' R B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw Lw L Rw' Uw' L R' B' Rw' U Lw Rw Bw' Uw Bw Lw' Bw Uw' u l' r b
*2. *U' L R B Uw' R Lw Rw Lw U Bw Lw' Rw Uw Rw Lw' Rw' r' b
*3. *Uw Lw Uw R' B Lw' Rw U' B Bw Uw Rw Lw Uw' Bw' Lw Uw' Bw' u' l b
*4. *B Rw' L B' Rw' U Bw U' L R' Uw Lw' Uw Lw' Uw Bw Uw' l
*5. *Rw Uw L Uw' Bw' U Bw' Lw' U B Bw' Rw' Lw Uw' Bw Lw' Uw Lw u l' r b'


----------



## SM cubing (Aug 13, 2019)

3x3:

1. (9.72) B2 F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D U R2 F2 L R2 B' R2 U' B2 D2 U' F' 
2. 10.75 D B' R U' L D L' B L' D F R2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 
3. 11.35 F2 U D' R D B' U F2 U' R U2 R2 L2 D2 B R2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' 
4. (12.07) D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 R D2 B' D2 U' R2 F' R B U2 B2 
5. 10.50 L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L R D' F U' L' U2 R D

OH:

Time List:
1. 18.32 R' U D R L' F R2 F' D F2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 
2. 23.00 D' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 R' B' L' F' D L' D F L R2 
3. (24.11) F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B R' B R' U B' D U F L' 
4. (16.11) F2 B' R2 F R' U2 B' U' D' B R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 D 
5. 18.28 F2 U2 B D2 F' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F R' B' L D B F R B2 R

skewb:

Time List:
1. 6.28 U B U R B' R' B L' B L' B 
2. 6.64 R B R L' B' U L B U' L' R 
3. (7.56) B R L' U B' L U R L B L 
4. (4.14) L B U' R L' R' U' L' U' L B' 
5. 4.64 R B U B R U R' B L U' B

4x4: 

Time List:
1. 59.10 D U Fw2 R2 Uw Rw' Uw' R2 F Uw2 Fw L2 Fw' Rw' D2 U F' R2 B F' D Rw R' Uw2 L' U2 F Uw2 Rw2 B Uw' Rw' D' U L' R Fw' F2 Rw R2 
2. 46.27 L' Fw U F' D2 L2 Rw2 R' Uw L' Rw2 U2 L2 Rw' R2 D Uw2 U2 R2 Uw' U' B' F' L2 Rw' U2 L B2 F' L F' U' Rw' D' Rw F D' Fw' Uw U 
3. 51.88 U2 F2 L' B' D' Uw' Fw' D Uw' Rw2 B F' U Rw Fw2 F' L D' U2 Fw D2 Fw' F' U' Rw' Uw' R2 B U2 B2 U B' U2 B2 Fw' Rw2 F R B Uw' 
4. (46.06) R2 B Rw2 U B' D2 L' B' U L Uw Rw2 R' D Uw U Rw2 R D Uw' U2 R' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw R D2 R B F L U2 F' Uw' R' Fw Uw' B2 
5. (1:09.05) Fw' D' Rw R B R Uw' L' D Fw2 F L' Rw' F U2 Rw Uw' L D Uw U' B' R Uw Rw' D' Fw2 R2 B2 Uw2 R2 F' Rw2 Uw2 U Fw D Uw2 Fw Rw2


----------



## Skewber5689 (Aug 13, 2019)

2x2
1- (2.46)
2- 2.34
3. (1.31)
4. 1.91
5. 2.23

2.16 average


----------



## Skewber5689 (Aug 13, 2019)

3x3
1. 26.60
2. 32.69
3. (26.25)
4. (33.72)
5. 28.17

29.15 average

Skewb
1. 8.94
2. 5.77
3. 5.26
4. 7.13
5. 6.12
6.94 average of 5


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Aug 14, 2019)

2x2 : 5.24, 4.27, (3.25), 4.61, (9.32) = 4.71
3x3 : (13.24), 13.48, 14.80, (19.23), 13.42 = 13.90
4x4 : (38.95), (51.65), 49.93, 47.73, 46.09 = 47.92
5x5 : (1:33.88), 1:39.32, (1:42.39),1:39.35, 1:37.16 = 1:38.61
6x6 :
7x7 :
2-4 relay : 1:10.95
2-5 relay : 2:56.53
2-6 relay : 5:55.05
2-7 relay : 9:45.93


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2019)

Results for week 33: Congratulations (again) to Sean Hartman, jaysammey777, and arquillian!

*2x2x2*(205)
1.  1.57 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  1.68 chriscuber123
3.  1.77 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  1.85 MLGCubez
5.  1.96 OriginalUsername
6.  2.01 Alexis1011
7.  2.06 asacuber
8.  2.13 Skewber5689
9.  2.24 Sean Hartman
10.  2.29 mista
11.  2.35 Imran Rahman
12.  2.37 [email protected]
13.  2.38 BradyCubes08
14.  2.40 Zac04attack
15.  2.46 jaysammey777
16.  2.47 Coneman
17.  2.48 Magdamini
17.  2.48 [email protected]
19.  2.51 Helmer Ewert
20.  2.53 Tommy Kiprillis
20.  2.53 Angry_Mob
22.  2.54 Kylegadj
23.  2.62 samr
23.  2.62 JackPfeifer
23.  2.62 pd159
26.  2.63 arquillian
27.  2.64 ConorSheridan
28.  2.69 JakubDrobny
29.  2.70 PokeCubes
30.  2.71 G2013
31.  2.72 jancsi02
32.  2.73 cuberkid10
33.  2.77 David ep
34.  2.87 Cuz Red
35.  2.93 JoXCuber
35.  2.93 TipsterTrickster
35.  2.93 Zeke Mackay
38.  2.96 mihnea3000
39.  3.04 thecubingwizard
40.  3.05 ExultantCarn
41.  3.06 cubingpatrol
42.  3.08 Luke Garrett
43.  3.10 Shadowjockey
44.  3.11 Trig0n
45.  3.16 zwhite
46.  3.22 Competition Cuber
46.  3.22 JChambers13
48.  3.24 Jscuber
48.  3.24 Kerry_Creech
50.  3.27 Nicole2w
51.  3.31 Rory Dasher
52.  3.32 NathanaelCubes
53.  3.36 CubicOreo
54.  3.44 Zman04
54.  3.44 Andrew_Rizo
56.  3.51 Babcga
57.  3.52 Sowrduk
57.  3.52 Ontricus
59.  3.53 JMHCubed
59.  3.53 DGCubes
61.  3.58 AlwinR
62.  3.60 Sub1Hour
63.  3.61 Liam Wadek
64.  3.63 Wilhelm
65.  3.64 Dylan is nub
66.  3.65 Micah Morrison
67.  3.68 BradenTheMagician
68.  3.69 Marco21
68.  3.69 Lennonade10
70.  3.72 NoProblemCubing
71.  3.73 tJardigradHe
71.  3.73 nikodem.rudy
71.  3.73 YouCubing
74.  3.75 HawaiiLife745
74.  3.75 DiscolouredWenis
74.  3.75 bennettstouder
77.  3.76 Turbo TPS
78.  3.77 MartinN13
79.  3.78 trav1
80.  3.80 Brayden Adams
81.  3.84 dycocubix
82.  3.85 Logan
83.  3.87 turtwig
83.  3.87 FlipKing_Cubes
85.  3.88 TheodorNordstrand
86.  3.98 Michael DeLaRosa
87.  4.01 Cuber2113
88.  4.02 [email protected]
89.  4.10 riz3ndrr
90.  4.11 SpiFunTastic
91.  4.12 tc kruber
92.  4.14 Underwatercuber
92.  4.14 ichcubegern
94.  4.19 Casper A.
95.  4.21 Elf
96.  4.22 Poketube6681
96.  4.22 danvie
98.  4.23 qaz
98.  4.23 OwenB
100.  4.28 João Vinicius
100.  4.28 colegemuth
102.  4.29 ARandomCuber
103.  4.34 sigalig
104.  4.43 jackeyguy
105.  4.46 NewoMinx
106.  4.47 gutte02
106.  4.47 MrKuba600
108.  4.49 Dylan Swarts
109.  4.54 BiscutDNF
110.  4.57 Natanael
110.  4.57 d2polld
112.  4.58 Cooki348
112.  4.58 Keenan Johnson
114.  4.59 brad711
115.  4.60 DesertWolf
116.  4.63 MCuber
117.  4.69 Aleksandar Dukleski
117.  4.69 BleachedTurtle
119.  4.70 fun at the joy
120.  4.71 bacyril
121.  4.76 LukeBrunsvold
122.  4.77 mikolaj
123.  4.79 Nicos
123.  4.79 DonovanTheCool
125.  4.83 Antto Pitkänen
125.  4.83 Rollercoasterben
127.  4.87 Parke187
128.  4.88 swankfukinc
128.  4.88 Mbozcan
130.  4.90 miasponseller
131.  4.93 Adweehun
131.  4.93 Fred Lang
133.  4.95 Laura
134.  4.99 sascholeks
135.  5.00 Owen Morrison
136.  5.01 Billybong378
137.  5.03 Utkarsh Ashar
138.  5.08 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
139.  5.12 bhoffman492
140.  5.13 Ghost Cuber
141.  5.15 VJW
141.  5.15 Koen van Aller
143.  5.23 abunickabhi
143.  5.23 skewby_cuber
143.  5.23 HendrikW
146.  5.24 InlandEmpireCuber
147.  5.26 dhafin
147.  5.26 VIBE_ZT
149.  5.28 LoiteringCuber
150.  5.34 MattP98
151.  5.35 whatshisbucket
152.  5.41 Axel Lönnstedt
153.  5.43 taco_schell
154.  5.54 Isaac Latta
155.  5.55 epride17
156.  5.58 abhijat
156.  5.58 KingCobble29
158.  5.61 Julio974
159.  5.62 Color Cuber
159.  5.62 Kestin02
161.  5.67 Glomnipotent
162.  5.69 Infraredlizards
163.  5.71 CubingCrazy
164.  5.80 Caleb Arnette
165.  5.90 John Benwell
166.  5.91 KingCanyon
167.  5.97 tavery343
168.  6.01 Nayano
169.  6.05 yashb
170.  6.06 Teh Keng Foo
170.  6.06 Pa_uL
172.  6.08 Mike Hughey
173.  6.17 [email protected]
174.  6.23 AiZen
175.  6.27 zhata
176.  6.33 topppits
177.  6.42 F2LSkip
178.  6.45 OriEy
179.  6.51 george dunners
180.  6.61 Sakiswi
181.  6.68 Lapse.
182.  6.77 pizzacrust
183.  6.79 Clawclaudie
184.  6.84 filipemtx
185.  6.85 UnknownCanvas
186.  6.88 yovliporat
187.  6.89 dschieses
188.  7.33 dandreev
189.  7.54 revaldoah
190.  7.58 Myko
191.  7.65 goidlon
192.  8.15 CurlyFries
193.  8.35 Petri Krzywacki
194.  9.27 Bubbagrub
195.  9.30 PingPongCuber
196.  9.70 wearephamily1719
197.  9.92 keebruce
198.  10.15 One Wheel
199.  10.82 pyrasphynx
200.  11.38 Jacck
201.  11.62 dnguyen2204
202.  14.42 MatsBergsten
203.  18.15 Eligora
204.  DNF Legomanz
204.  DNF 2017LAMB06


*3x3x3*(241)
1.  6.55 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  7.36 MikaSmulders
3.  7.40 Tommy Kiprillis


Spoiler



4.  7.50 Varun Mohanraj
5.  7.57 Luke Garrett
6.  7.66 Jscuber
7.  7.71 cuberkid10
8.  7.72 lejitcuber
9.  7.78 Micah Morrison
10.  7.89 AlwinR
11.  8.10 OriginalUsername
12.  8.19 Marco21
13.  8.41 jancsi02
14.  8.50 Babcga
15.  8.54 Zeke Mackay
16.  8.58 parkertrager
17.  8.62 asacuber
18.  8.78 ExultantCarn
18.  8.78 zwhite
20.  8.97 Shadowjockey
21.  8.98 samr
22.  9.01 Sean Hartman
23.  9.04 Kylegadj
24.  9.07 pd159
25.  9.11 zhata
26.  9.15 thecubingwizard
27.  9.18 David ep
28.  9.22 Magdamini
29.  9.27 gutte02
30.  9.30 Elf
31.  9.33 Adweehun
32.  9.35 ichcubegern
33.  9.36 tJardigradHe
34.  9.40 [email protected]
35.  9.58 turtwig
35.  9.58 speedcuber71
37.  9.59 Zac04attack
38.  9.60 JoXCuber
39.  9.73 PokeCubes
40.  9.76 chriscuber123
41.  9.82 jaysammey777
42.  9.84 Sowrduk
43.  9.85 2017LAMB06
44.  9.91 JChambers13
45.  9.98 BradyCubes08
45.  9.98 tc kruber
47.  10.01 Nikhil George
48.  10.16 cubingpatrol
49.  10.17 Kerry_Creech
50.  10.19 qaz
51.  10.22 Coneman
51.  10.22 arquillian
51.  10.22 Helmer Ewert
54.  10.23 thembldlord
55.  10.25 dycocubix
56.  10.36 HawaiiLife745
57.  10.37 mihnea3000
57.  10.37 Owen Morrison
59.  10.39 Nicole2w
60.  10.44 Wilhelm
60.  10.44 mista
62.  10.45 Legomanz
63.  10.48 Lennonade10
64.  10.49 miasponseller
65.  10.55 Ontricus
66.  10.56 DiscolouredWenis
67.  10.62 lccho
68.  10.63 Zman04
69.  10.70 MrKuba600
70.  10.74 Aleksandar Dukleski
71.  10.78 DGCubes
72.  10.86 Nicos
72.  10.86 irrrlrvant
74.  10.88 AidanNoogie
75.  11.00 ConorSheridan
76.  11.08 Andrew_Rizo
77.  11.11 YouCubing
78.  11.14 NathanaelCubes
79.  11.18 F2LSkip
80.  11.20 Laura
81.  11.25 sigalig
82.  11.28 LukeBrunsvold
83.  11.31 OwenB
84.  11.36 NewoMinx
85.  11.38 CubicOreo
86.  11.39 jackeyguy
87.  11.43 CJK
88.  11.48 G2013
88.  11.48 Keenan Johnson
90.  11.49 obelisk477
91.  11.51 Competition Cuber
92.  11.58 nikodem.rudy
93.  11.60 BradenTheMagician
93.  11.60 TipsterTrickster
95.  11.64 Cooki348
96.  11.68 trav1
97.  11.69 ARandomCuber
98.  11.72 BiscutDNF
99.  11.74 fun at the joy
99.  11.74 20luky3
101.  11.84 Teh Keng Foo
102.  12.07 Underwatercuber
103.  12.08 d2polld
104.  12.11 [email protected]
105.  12.12 Fred Lang
106.  12.22 Axel Lönnstedt
107.  12.24 MCuber
108.  12.26 Astral Cubing
109.  12.31 Kit Clement
110.  12.37 Cuz Red
110.  12.37 Michael DeLaRosa
112.  12.40 SpiFunTastic
113.  12.44 riz3ndrr
114.  12.48 HendrikW
115.  12.49 2018JAIN01
116.  12.54 Utkarsh Ashar
117.  12.57 weatherman223
118.  12.62 Isaac Latta
119.  12.68 whatshisbucket
120.  12.73 Turbo TPS
121.  12.74 danvie
122.  12.75 Dylan is nub
123.  12.76 buzzteam4
123.  12.76 Rory Dasher
125.  12.78 OJ Cubing
126.  12.95 mikolaj
126.  12.95 sascholeks
128.  12.96 Trig0n
129.  13.05 brad711
130.  13.14 MartinN13
131.  13.22 abhijat
132.  13.23 MattP98
133.  13.29 Liam Wadek
134.  13.31 Alexis1011
135.  13.36 Kestin02
136.  13.37 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
137.  13.48 Cuber2113
138.  13.51 TheodorNordstrand
139.  13.54 [email protected]
140.  13.58 Rollercoasterben
141.  13.62 Logan
142.  13.70 KingCobble29
142.  13.70 bhoffman492
144.  13.75 Parke187
145.  13.80 VJW
146.  13.83 Glomnipotent
147.  13.88 skewby_cuber
148.  13.90 bacyril
149.  14.15 KingCanyon
150.  14.24 FlipKing_Cubes
150.  14.24 abunickabhi
152.  14.26 xyzzy
153.  14.32 elimescube
154.  14.41 Natanael
155.  14.42 JMHCubed
156.  14.43 Aoden Teo
157.  14.46 Angry_Mob
158.  14.50 Julio974
159.  14.58 Ghost Cuber
160.  14.73 Casper A.
161.  14.82 Koen van Aller
162.  15.14 audiophile121
163.  15.17 João Vinicius
164.  15.25 Lvl9001Wizard
165.  15.27 Sub1Hour
166.  15.39 swankfukinc
167.  15.51 BleachedTurtle
168.  15.54 colegemuth
169.  15.68 Dylan Swarts
170.  15.86 Color Cuber
171.  15.94 LoiteringCuber
172.  16.07 tavery343
173.  16.15 Infraredlizards
174.  16.25 DonovanTheCool
175.  16.27 DesertWolf
176.  16.36 bilbo07
177.  16.46 Immolated-Marmoset
178.  16.48 dhafin
179.  16.60 InlandEmpireCuber
180.  16.66 epride17
181.  16.87 UnknownCanvas
182.  17.04 yovliporat
183.  17.26 yashb
184.  17.29 ican97
185.  17.38 Myko
186.  17.48 Metallic Silver
186.  17.48 John Benwell
188.  17.51 thatkid
189.  17.52 [email protected]
190.  17.70 filipemtx
191.  17.72 Antto Pitkänen
192.  17.73 bennettstouder
193.  17.76 topppits
194.  17.92 Lapse.
195.  18.08 TheKravCuber
196.  18.10 OriEy
197.  18.20 VIBE_ZT
198.  18.38 Sakiswi
199.  18.73 Nayano
200.  18.79 pizzacrust
200.  18.79 revaldoah
202.  18.85 Cubing5life
203.  18.92 Caleb Arnette
204.  18.97 Mbozcan
205.  19.27 Cubinwitdapizza
206.  19.28 Clawclaudie
207.  19.29 Billybong378
208.  19.33 george dunners
209.  19.73 Poketube6681
210.  19.90 Brayden Adams
211.  20.02 Petri Krzywacki
212.  20.26 Pa_uL
213.  20.29 Bubbagrub
214.  20.58 SpartanSailor
215.  20.69 pyrasphynx
216.  21.02 PingPongCuber
217.  21.20 goidlon
218.  21.28 Mike Hughey
219.  21.94 MarkA64
220.  22.52 Theo Leinad
221.  22.68 dnguyen2204
222.  22.93 SkyFoXx
223.  23.62 AiZen
224.  23.63 Rocketcubing
225.  24.04 [email protected]
226.  24.65 CurlyFries
227.  24.95 RyuKagamine
228.  25.06 CubingCrazy
229.  25.12 taco_schell
230.  26.51 keebruce
231.  26.91 dandreev
232.  27.33 One Wheel
233.  27.70 Skewber5689
234.  29.17 Jacck
235.  29.18 dschieses
236.  33.49 wearephamily1719
237.  34.21 MJCuber05
238.  37.19 MatsBergsten
239.  54.16 Chiggers
240.  1:05.02 KillerCuber
241.  1:05.75 Eligora


*4x4x4*(170)
1.  30.15 cuberkid10
2.  31.57 pd159
3.  31.93 Micah Morrison


Spoiler



4.  32.07 jancsi02
5.  32.51 Tommy Kiprillis
6.  33.17 MikaSmulders
7.  33.30 thecubingwizard
8.  33.55 zwhite
9.  33.78 G2013
10.  33.96 Elf
11.  34.32 Sameer Aggarwal
12.  34.40 MrKuba600
13.  34.48 tJardigradHe
14.  34.90 Shadowjockey
15.  35.02 Sean Hartman
16.  35.94 Babcga
17.  36.13 ichcubegern
18.  36.22 MCuber
19.  36.28 Jscuber
20.  36.79 OriginalUsername
21.  37.08 Wilhelm
22.  38.20 JoXCuber
23.  38.32 jaysammey777
24.  38.63 Kerry_Creech
25.  38.69 NewoMinx
26.  38.82 AlwinR
27.  39.01 arquillian
28.  39.33 Marco21
29.  39.65 HawaiiLife745
30.  39.68 samr
31.  40.05 PokeCubes
32.  40.40 cubingpatrol
33.  40.54 dycocubix
34.  40.64 gutte02
35.  40.69 Laura
36.  40.71 DiscolouredWenis
37.  41.21 2017LAMB06
38.  41.39 DGCubes
39.  41.70 Nikhil George
39.  41.70 Kestin02
41.  42.22 JChambers13
42.  42.24 Nicole2w
43.  42.33 parkertrager
44.  42.57 Competition Cuber
45.  42.67 Luke Garrett
46.  42.99 nikodem.rudy
47.  43.35 David ep
48.  43.55 Owen Morrison
49.  43.60 Teh Keng Foo
50.  44.01 TipsterTrickster
51.  44.17 BiscutDNF
52.  44.24 Zeke Mackay
53.  44.42 20luky3
54.  44.69 Keenan Johnson
55.  44.74 CubicOreo
56.  44.82 BradenTheMagician
57.  45.07 Ontricus
58.  45.41 Michael DeLaRosa
59.  45.47 sigalig
60.  45.67 colegemuth
61.  45.96 turtwig
62.  46.01 qaz
63.  46.03 João Vinicius
64.  46.19 jackeyguy
65.  46.61 Aleksandar Dukleski
66.  46.67 fun at the joy
67.  46.98 xyzzy
68.  47.04 F2LSkip
69.  47.11 swankfukinc
70.  47.92 bacyril
71.  48.19 thatkid
72.  48.47 abunickabhi
73.  48.56 Lennonade10
74.  49.32 OwenB
75.  49.74 tc kruber
76.  50.01 FlipKing_Cubes
77.  50.51 whatshisbucket
78.  50.54 TheNoobCuber
79.  50.55 Zman04
80.  50.61 miasponseller
81.  51.08 riz3ndrr
82.  51.49 Fred Lang
83.  51.79 trav1
84.  51.80 mikolaj
85.  51.94 Dylan Swarts
86.  52.12 Cooki348
87.  52.76 Isaac Latta
88.  53.00 Legomanz
89.  53.18 YouCubing
89.  53.18 buzzteam4
91.  53.20 Turbo TPS
92.  54.39 MattP98
93.  54.84 danvie
94.  55.06 Underwatercuber
95.  55.57 Liam Wadek
96.  55.64 Dylan is nub
97.  55.94 TheodorNordstrand
98.  55.96 Logan
98.  55.96 BleachedTurtle
100.  56.15 Adweehun
101.  56.32 elimescube
102.  56.57 Rory Dasher
103.  57.46 Imran Rahman
104.  57.50 Rollercoasterben
105.  57.64 Color Cuber
106.  57.85 Ghost Cuber
107.  58.11 Cuz Red
108.  58.37 ARandomCuber
109.  58.66 epride17
110.  58.69 obelisk477
111.  59.06 Utkarsh Ashar
112.  59.10 UnknownCanvas
113.  59.51 abhijat
114.  1:00.85 Trig0n
115.  1:00.87 skewby_cuber
116.  1:01.40 brad711
117.  1:01.53 Axel Lönnstedt
118.  1:01.67 Glomnipotent
119.  1:02.70 topppits
120.  1:03.04 DesertWolf
121.  1:03.70 InlandEmpireCuber
122.  1:03.88 John Benwell
123.  1:04.13 Natanael
124.  1:06.04 d2polld
125.  1:07.16 HendrikW
126.  1:08.04 VIBE_ZT
127.  1:08.13 VJW
128.  1:09.70 Parke187
129.  1:10.52 dhafin
130.  1:11.28 audiophile121
131.  1:11.70 OriEy
132.  1:12.08 [email protected]
133.  1:12.63 Skewber5689
134.  1:13.64 SpartanSailor
135.  1:14.81 Mbozcan
136.  1:15.93 Cuber2113
137.  1:16.23 DonovanTheCool
138.  1:16.41 Pa_uL
139.  1:16.49 Koen van Aller
140.  1:17.50 sascholeks
141.  1:18.36 bennettstouder
142.  1:20.38 Petri Krzywacki
143.  1:20.64 CubingCrazy
144.  1:21.45 Julio974
145.  1:23.12 Cubinwitdapizza
146.  1:23.30 TheKravCuber
147.  1:25.35 PingPongCuber
148.  1:25.92 KingCanyon
149.  1:26.58 dandreev
150.  1:29.16 Bubbagrub
151.  1:29.38 Mike Hughey
152.  1:29.85 One Wheel
153.  1:30.18 RyuKagamine
154.  1:33.20 Brayden Adams
155.  1:33.51 Rocketcubing
156.  1:33.54 goidlon
157.  1:39.06 dschieses
158.  1:40.13 Billybong378
159.  1:45.91 CurlyFries
160.  1:49.48 Jacck
161.  1:50.13 pizzacrust
162.  1:53.53 AiZen
163.  1:56.13 pyrasphynx
164.  1:57.50 KingCobble29
165.  2:05.32 SkyFoXx
166.  2:20.48 MatsBergsten
167.  2:47.43 keebruce
168.  2:47.89 wearephamily1719
169.  3:29.42 Myko
170.  DNF Antto Pitkänen


*5x5x5*(116)
1.  55.67 zwhite
2.  57.00 cuberkid10
3.  1:00.04 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:01.75 ichcubegern
5.  1:01.79 thecubingwizard
6.  1:01.87 pd159
7.  1:01.92 Varun Mohanraj
8.  1:02.83 jancsi02
9.  1:03.13 Tommy Kiprillis
10.  1:03.15 Sameer Aggarwal
11.  1:03.27 Jscuber
12.  1:03.70 tJardigradHe
13.  1:04.28 Elf
14.  1:04.75 AlwinR
15.  1:05.05 Marco21
16.  1:05.21 Shadowjockey
17.  1:05.43 Laura
18.  1:06.49 OriginalUsername
19.  1:07.07 JoXCuber
20.  1:09.30 arquillian
21.  1:09.38 Babcga
22.  1:09.53 gutte02
23.  1:09.74 parkertrager
24.  1:11.25 samr
25.  1:12.52 Micah Morrison
26.  1:12.71 Wilhelm
27.  1:12.96 MCuber
28.  1:13.51 HawaiiLife745
29.  1:13.64 NewoMinx
30.  1:14.98 Andreas Forsgren
31.  1:15.01 CJK
32.  1:15.51 jaysammey777
33.  1:16.19 sigalig
34.  1:16.66 qaz
35.  1:16.70 G2013
36.  1:17.13 dycocubix
37.  1:17.55 DGCubes
38.  1:18.88 Competition Cuber
39.  1:19.34 Kerry_Creech
40.  1:19.82 DiscolouredWenis
41.  1:21.12 TipsterTrickster
42.  1:22.24 Keroma12
43.  1:23.15 João Vinicius
44.  1:23.89 CubicOreo
45.  1:24.31 JChambers13
46.  1:24.33 Kestin02
47.  1:25.04 Teh Keng Foo
48.  1:25.52 nikodem.rudy
49.  1:25.55 Michael DeLaRosa
50.  1:26.68 abunickabhi
51.  1:26.72 Keenan Johnson
52.  1:28.29 BradyCubes08
53.  1:31.54 Ontricus
54.  1:32.35 Dylan Swarts
55.  1:32.36 Aleksandar Dukleski
56.  1:32.37 F2LSkip
57.  1:32.43 colegemuth
58.  1:33.10 fun at the joy
59.  1:37.40 Luke Garrett
60.  1:38.31 BleachedTurtle
61.  1:38.40 YouCubing
62.  1:38.61 bacyril
63.  1:39.29 mikolaj
64.  1:39.52 epride17
65.  1:39.84 Adweehun
66.  1:41.02 whatshisbucket
67.  1:42.01 elimescube
68.  1:44.09 tc kruber
69.  1:44.83 cubingpatrol
70.  1:45.06 Fred Lang
71.  1:45.13 Glomnipotent
72.  1:46.98 Lennonade10
73.  1:47.57 jackeyguy
74.  1:48.80 ARandomCuber
75.  1:49.18 swankfukinc
76.  1:49.31 LukeBrunsvold
77.  1:52.43 Liam Wadek
78.  1:53.05 Rory Dasher
79.  1:55.25 MartinN13
80.  1:55.92 DesertWolf
81.  1:56.81 OwenB
82.  1:57.08 audiophile121
83.  1:57.25 thatkid
84.  1:59.43 danvie
85.  2:00.17 Cooki348
86.  2:02.85 topppits
87.  2:06.39 Natanael
88.  2:06.45 brad711
89.  2:07.96 OriEy
90.  2:08.97 Rollercoasterben
91.  2:11.65 John Benwell
92.  2:12.58 UnknownCanvas
93.  2:12.81 Mbozcan
94.  2:16.45 VIBE_ZT
95.  2:17.28 abhijat
96.  2:17.93 d2polld
97.  2:20.49 Parke187
98.  2:22.25 KingCanyon
99.  2:27.99 Turbo TPS
100.  2:29.88 Koen van Aller
101.  2:37.83 One Wheel
102.  2:39.29 dandreev
103.  2:45.71 Petri Krzywacki
104.  2:45.74 dhafin
105.  2:46.74 Axel Lönnstedt
106.  3:00.20 Julio974
107.  3:04.84 Jacck
108.  3:11.71 PingPongCuber
109.  3:21.40 dschieses
110.  3:45.86 Brayden Adams
111.  4:07.08 [email protected]
112.  4:09.96 MatsBergsten
113.  4:24.45 Myko
114.  4:40.26 goidlon
115.  6:24.26 keebruce
116.  DNF HendrikW


*6x6x6*(55)
1.  1:47.42 zwhite
2.  1:54.89 pd159
3.  1:56.56 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:57.11 Shadowjockey
5.  1:57.30 Jscuber
6.  1:57.75 ichcubegern
7.  1:58.53 Laura
8.  2:01.59 Marco21
9.  2:02.54 thecubingwizard
10.  2:03.94 NewoMinx
11.  2:05.18 cuberkid10
12.  2:06.49 Wilhelm
13.  2:08.36 arquillian
14.  2:12.49 Babcga
15.  2:13.88 HawaiiLife745
16.  2:15.10 OriginalUsername
17.  2:16.76 JoXCuber
18.  2:19.95 Micah Morrison
19.  2:25.14 Coinman_
20.  2:26.00 jaysammey777
21.  2:26.66 TipsterTrickster
22.  2:29.05 xyzzy
23.  2:32.22 sigalig
24.  2:33.67 Keroma12
25.  2:36.72 qaz
26.  2:42.08 colegemuth
27.  2:42.28 YouCubing
28.  2:42.40 Kerry_Creech
29.  2:47.44 samr
30.  2:47.45 DGCubes
31.  3:04.51 JChambers13
32.  3:08.47 João Vinicius
33.  3:11.79 Ontricus
34.  3:11.88 epride17
35.  3:13.08 abunickabhi
36.  3:17.18 Sub1Hour
37.  3:17.55 ARandomCuber
38.  3:18.58 Aleksandar Dukleski
39.  3:23.07 mikolaj
40.  3:24.34 BleachedTurtle
41.  3:24.47 Liam Wadek
42.  3:25.72 swankfukinc
43.  3:29.55 Michael DeLaRosa
44.  3:32.98 whatshisbucket
45.  3:35.88 UnknownCanvas
46.  3:41.36 Fred Lang
47.  3:51.03 OriEy
48.  3:55.86 John Benwell
49.  3:58.70 Mike Hughey
50.  4:10.41 jackeyguy
51.  4:26.12 VIBE_ZT
52.  4:28.81 Mbozcan
53.  4:43.94 One Wheel
54.  4:51.94 Rollercoasterben
55.  7:12.70 goidlon


*7x7x7*(37)
1.  2:27.96 zwhite
2.  2:35.07 Marco21
3.  2:42.82 pd159


Spoiler



4.  2:44.75 Sean Hartman
5.  2:48.63 ichcubegern
6.  2:51.66 Shadowjockey
7.  2:52.89 Wilhelm
8.  2:53.90 Laura
9.  3:10.50 JoXCuber
10.  3:11.86 arquillian
11.  3:22.51 cuberkid10
12.  3:30.32 OriginalUsername
13.  3:34.72 jaysammey777
14.  3:41.10 Keroma12
15.  3:44.70 Micah Morrison
16.  3:45.86 Babcga
17.  3:46.69 sigalig
18.  3:55.74 YouCubing
19.  3:55.88 DGCubes
20.  4:08.50 Kerry_Creech
21.  4:11.68 colegemuth
22.  4:17.32 BleachedTurtle
23.  4:24.81 João Vinicius
24.  4:34.52 Sub1Hour
25.  4:54.70 Ontricus
26.  4:55.00 swankfukinc
27.  4:57.13 epride17
28.  5:04.68 Fred Lang
29.  5:12.65 Liam Wadek
30.  5:17.02 OriEy
31.  5:18.80 ARandomCuber
32.  6:14.89 Mike Hughey
33.  6:15.91 VIBE_ZT
34.  6:37.41 One Wheel
35.  6:51.60 Skewber5689
36.  10:17.55 goidlon
37.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(84)
1.  3.24 Dylan is nub
2.  4.42 Skewber5689
3.  4.70 Varun Mohanraj


Spoiler



4.  5.00 [email protected]
5.  5.69 JoXCuber
5.  5.69 ConorSheridan
7.  6.20 Turbo TPS
8.  6.49 Sameer Aggarwal
9.  7.79 arquillian
10.  8.12 MLGCubez
11.  8.28 ExultantCarn
12.  10.07 Alexis1011
13.  10.09 turtwig
14.  10.19 TipsterTrickster
15.  10.40 OriginalUsername
16.  10.63 Coneman
17.  11.23 samr
18.  11.38 taco_schell
19.  11.55 nikodem.rudy
20.  12.93 Kerry_Creech
21.  13.05 Andrew_Rizo
22.  13.54 Magdamini
23.  13.77 dhafin
24.  15.91 YouCubing
25.  16.11 Trig0n
26.  16.57 Cuz Red
27.  16.68 abunickabhi
28.  17.29 G2013
29.  18.15 Dylan Swarts
30.  19.01 ichcubegern
31.  19.17 Shadowjockey
32.  19.88 jaysammey777
33.  20.34 Ontricus
34.  21.18 Sean Hartman
35.  21.27 BradenTheMagician
36.  21.93 Glomnipotent
37.  22.95 cuberkid10
38.  24.95 MattP98
39.  25.93 Zeke Mackay
40.  25.96 NathanaelCubes
41.  27.41 Mike Hughey
42.  27.50 Lennonade10
43.  28.27 2017LAMB06
44.  29.25 fun at the joy
45.  29.81 whatshisbucket
46.  29.86 JChambers13
47.  30.05 John Benwell
48.  31.13 Logan
49.  31.71 qaz
50.  32.40 Wilhelm
51.  33.19 pd159
52.  33.41 João Vinicius
53.  33.64 MatsBergsten
54.  34.72 skewby_cuber
55.  35.04 MrKuba600
56.  35.52 Cooki348
57.  37.22 Caleb Arnette
58.  37.24 yovliporat
59.  39.02 VIBE_ZT
60.  41.50 riz3ndrr
61.  41.78 Natanael
62.  42.64 Myko
63.  43.66 BleachedTurtle
64.  44.93 Jacck
65.  51.42 Bubbagrub
66.  51.47 Julio974
67.  57.97 Rollercoasterben
68.  1:03.38 zwhite
69.  1:12.82 MartinN13
70.  1:19.24 tc kruber
71.  1:21.75 Axel Lönnstedt
72.  1:25.96 OriEy
73.  1:46.90 Fred Lang
74.  1:52.81 HendrikW
75.  2:03.84 Billybong378
76.  2:19.38 PingPongCuber
77.  2:42.55 Isaac Latta
78.  DNF Brayden Adams
78.  DNF Cubinwitdapizza
78.  DNF Color Cuber
78.  DNF Liam Wadek
78.  DNF d2polld
78.  DNF Adweehun
78.  DNF CurlyFries


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(62)
1.  20.56 Andrew_Rizo
2.  21.34 G2013
3.  21.58 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  21.62 jakgun0130
5.  24.68 arquillian
6.  26.22 ican97
7.  40.21 Keenan Johnson
8.  41.07 NathanaelCubes
9.  42.08 Keroma12
10.  42.09 abunickabhi
11.  42.69 Nikhil George
12.  48.36 Sean Hartman
13.  50.27 jaysammey777
14.  54.90 YouCubing
15.  57.47 Last Layer King
16.  57.70 Sameer Aggarwal
17.  57.86 Nicos
18.  57.91 Lennonade10
19.  1:00.25 revaldoah
20.  1:00.80 MattP98
21.  1:18.26 CJK
22.  1:19.86 Glomnipotent
23.  1:20.26 MatsBergsten
24.  1:20.58 Mike Hughey
25.  1:21.61 Zeke Mackay
26.  1:21.75 Dylan Swarts
27.  1:23.36 Kit Clement
28.  1:23.88 Shadowjockey
29.  1:29.83 yovliporat
30.  1:32.81 pd159
31.  1:33.83 Wilhelm
32.  1:40.15 Laura
33.  1:45.51 DesertWolf
34.  1:47.13 elimescube
35.  1:47.57 topppits
36.  1:47.75 Logan
37.  1:51.90 BradenTheMagician
38.  1:57.35 whatshisbucket
39.  1:58.43 thatkid
40.  2:03.75 ichcubegern
41.  2:15.96 Cooki348
42.  2:17.47 fun at the joy
43.  2:25.91 Magdamini
44.  2:29.24 skewby_cuber
45.  2:44.25 Jacck
46.  2:46.03 Teh Keng Foo
47.  3:00.32 Natanael
48.  3:50.04 VIBE_ZT
49.  3:58.30 BleachedTurtle
50.  4:13.36 dschieses
51.  4:28.01 Axel Lönnstedt
52.  4:34.76 MCuber
53.  4:54.14 d2polld
54.  7:07.63 PingPongCuber
55.  DNF dhafin
55.  DNF Myko
55.  DNF NewoMinx
55.  DNF cuberkid10
55.  DNF OriEy
55.  DNF HawaiiLife745
55.  DNF BiscutDNF
55.  DNF JoXCuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(26)
1.  1:34.68 sigalig
2.  2:52.74 abunickabhi
3.  3:03.17 bilbo07


Spoiler



4.  4:54.18 jaysammey777
5.  5:00.44 Keroma12
6.  6:24.16 Mike Hughey
7.  6:44.45 Dylan Swarts
8.  7:09.26 Sean Hartman
9.  7:56.43 MatsBergsten
10.  8:51.37 YouCubing
11.  9:33.25 Kit Clement
12.  9:45.79 Jacck
13.  9:52.76 MattP98
14.  12:10.38 NathanaelCubes
15.  13:53.98 topppits
16.  DNF Zeke Mackay
16.  DNF Logan
16.  DNF dhafin
16.  DNF epride17
16.  DNF thatkid
16.  DNF NewoMinx
16.  DNF OJ Cubing
16.  DNF Last Layer King
16.  DNF brad711
16.  DNF buzzteam4
16.  DNF BiscutDNF


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)
1.  3:18.04 sigalig
2.  6:37.45 bilbo07
3.  13:23.84 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  14:15.52 Mike Hughey
5.  15:20.08 Dylan Swarts
6.  17:48.51 Sameer Aggarwal
7.  19:17.18 Jacck
8.  DNF MatsBergsten
8.  DNF dhafin
8.  DNF NewoMinx


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  50:28.52 Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Sean Hartman

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF Nicos

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(20)
1.  23/31 60:00 Keroma12
2.  12/12 29:41 Dylan Swarts
3.  13/14 42:57 dhafin


Spoiler



4.  14/21 60:00 Sean Hartman
5.  6/6 24:55 Jacck
6.  6/7 37:41 MatsBergsten
7.  4/4 9:29 Sameer Aggarwal
8.  4/4 27:43 Natanael
9.  5/6 32:45 JoXCuber
10.  2/2 1:25 abunickabhi
11.  2/2 6:15 NewoMinx
12.  2/2 12:58 MartinN13
13.  3/5 11:36 Andrew_Rizo
14.  8/15 60:00 Cuberstache
15.  0/3 13:29 Zeke Mackay
15.  0/2 20:00 Myko
15.  0/2 10:54 PingPongCuber
15.  1/2 6:00 pd159
15.  1/2 6:30 cuberkid10
15.  0/4 3:45 NathanaelCubes


*3x3x3 one-handed*(165)
1.  12.42 Elo13
2.  12.86 Tommy Kiprillis
3.  13.15 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  13.33 Jscuber
5.  13.58 Marco21
6.  13.92 Luke Garrett
7.  14.10 Sean Hartman
8.  14.66 AlwinR
9.  14.82 OriginalUsername
10.  15.08 tJardigradHe
11.  15.12 Sameer Aggarwal
12.  15.25 Babcga
13.  15.62 thecubingwizard
14.  15.66 Kylegadj
15.  15.78 GenTheThief
16.  15.89 PokeCubes
17.  16.35 jancsi02
18.  16.47 CJK
19.  16.61 Elf
20.  16.78 Laura
21.  16.85 ichcubegern
22.  17.02 HawaiiLife745
23.  17.15 Wilhelm
24.  17.21 zwhite
25.  17.30 MikaSmulders
26.  17.39 MrKuba600
27.  17.48 arquillian
28.  17.53 turtwig
29.  17.60 BradyCubes08
30.  17.71 Teh Keng Foo
31.  17.83 2017LAMB06
32.  17.84 CubicOreo
33.  17.88 Kerry_Creech
33.  17.88 jaysammey777
35.  18.02 cuberkid10
36.  18.13 NewoMinx
37.  18.29 DiscolouredWenis
38.  18.56 BradenTheMagician
39.  18.85 Cuber2113
40.  19.00 danvie
41.  19.12 David ep
42.  19.14 NathanaelCubes
43.  19.22 Nikhil George
44.  19.43 Nicos
45.  19.57 ARandomCuber
46.  19.71 [email protected]mail.com
47.  19.77 Ontricus
48.  19.87 Aleksandar Dukleski
48.  19.87 qaz
50.  20.06 Zeke Mackay
51.  20.08 JChambers13
52.  20.21 BiscutDNF
53.  20.31 Metallic Silver
53.  20.31 dycocubix
55.  20.40 Andrew_Rizo
56.  20.44 nikodem.rudy
57.  20.48 JoXCuber
58.  20.54 pd159
59.  20.78 MCuber
60.  20.94 Shadowjockey
61.  21.05 [email protected]
62.  21.27 MartinN13
63.  21.39 Dylan is nub
64.  21.44 abunickabhi
65.  21.84 F2LSkip
66.  21.97 Micah Morrison
67.  22.11 YouCubing
68.  22.19 riz3ndrr
69.  22.21 zhata
70.  22.31 [email protected]
70.  22.31 OwenB
72.  22.77 LukeBrunsvold
73.  22.89 Logan
74.  23.72 2018JAIN01
75.  23.74 mikolaj
76.  23.82 xyzzy
77.  24.00 Lennonade10
78.  24.11 cubingpatrol
79.  24.22 speedcuber71
80.  24.43 João Vinicius
81.  24.54 samr
82.  24.60 Utkarsh Ashar
83.  24.72 TheKravCuber
84.  24.97 Parke187
85.  25.06 Axel Lönnstedt
86.  25.37 yovliporat
87.  25.38 Glomnipotent
88.  25.60 Michael DeLaRosa
89.  26.59 HendrikW
90.  26.87 Rory Dasher
91.  27.28 trav1
92.  27.31 Liam Wadek
93.  27.32 Turbo TPS
94.  27.51 Cooki348
95.  27.73 Fred Lang
96.  28.02 DGCubes
97.  28.12 brad711
98.  28.34 Rollercoasterben
99.  28.36 abhijat
100.  28.64 Antto Pitkänen
101.  28.99 d2polld
102.  29.03 Natanael
103.  29.41 OJ Cubing
104.  29.44 KingCanyon
105.  29.56 obelisk477
106.  29.60 sigalig
107.  29.63 Dylan Swarts
108.  30.09 Julio974
109.  30.14 fun at the joy
110.  30.81 swankfukinc
111.  30.86 sascholeks
112.  30.92 KingCobble29
113.  31.03 Kestin02
114.  31.06 LoiteringCuber
115.  31.35 MattP98
116.  31.52 epride17
116.  31.52 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
118.  31.66 jackeyguy
119.  32.25 FlipKing_Cubes
120.  32.43 Imran Rahman
121.  32.69 dhafin
122.  32.70 george dunners
123.  32.85 Owen Morrison
124.  32.95 Cuz Red
125.  33.58 InlandEmpireCuber
126.  33.65 tavery343
127.  33.98 tc kruber
128.  34.14 Petri Krzywacki
129.  34.22 Color Cuber
130.  34.35 Casper A.
131.  35.04 skewby_cuber
132.  35.14 thatkid
133.  35.41 Sub1Hour
134.  35.58 revaldoah
135.  35.88 DonovanTheCool
136.  36.09 Ghost Cuber
137.  36.33 DesertWolf
138.  36.63 G2013
139.  37.17 VIBE_ZT
140.  37.51 OriEy
141.  37.59 Mike Hughey
142.  38.17 UnknownCanvas
143.  38.34 BleachedTurtle
144.  38.73 colegemuth
145.  38.75 Poketube6681
146.  40.05 Lapse.
147.  40.19 Koen van Aller
148.  40.51 John Benwell
149.  41.17 Bubbagrub
150.  41.60 Mbozcan
151.  42.30 Isaac Latta
152.  45.61 Cubing5life
153.  47.10 whatshisbucket
154.  47.84 Brayden Adams
155.  48.41 PingPongCuber
156.  49.11 goidlon
157.  52.95 dandreev
158.  53.12 Billybong378
159.  56.66 dnguyen2204
160.  57.28 keebruce
161.  1:00.33 pizzacrust
162.  1:03.24 [email protected]
163.  1:26.19 Myko
164.  DNF ican97
164.  DNF Rocketcubing


*3x3x3 With feet*(29)
1.  26.84 MLGCubez
2.  30.34 tJardigradHe
3.  33.41 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  37.73 JoXCuber
5.  40.20 HawaiiLife745
6.  44.23 BradenTheMagician
7.  47.87 Zeke Mackay
8.  50.48 Sean Hartman
9.  50.92 DesertWolf
10.  51.96 Shadowjockey
11.  55.48 Kerry_Creech
12.  56.44 arquillian
13.  56.45 YouCubing
14.  1:07.15 Logan
15.  1:08.78 Utkarsh Ashar
16.  1:10.06 JChambers13
17.  1:13.61 Sameer Aggarwal
18.  1:17.92 Bubbagrub
19.  1:25.12 pd159
20.  1:36.19 João Vinicius
21.  1:46.62 Micah Morrison
22.  1:47.21 samr
23.  1:53.15 ichcubegern
24.  1:54.73 MCuber
25.  2:16.01 InlandEmpireCuber
26.  2:28.09 Parke187
27.  3:25.87 PingPongCuber
28.  5:57.27 Myko
29.  DNF dhafin


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(25)
1.  30.45 ichcubegern
2.  31.00 arquillian
3.  31.75 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  48.23 dhafin
5.  48.80 Shadowjockey
6.  51.37 Zeke Mackay
7.  51.40 InlandEmpireCuber
8.  55.84 Natanael
9.  55.88 cuberkid10
10.  57.10 whatshisbucket
11.  58.19 Wilhelm
12.  58.53 YouCubing
13.  1:03.64 Sean Hartman
14.  1:07.65 abhijat
15.  1:10.11 Teh Keng Foo
16.  1:21.78 Fred Lang
17.  1:27.01 [email protected]
18.  2:02.38 colegemuth
19.  2:05.47 Julio974
20.  2:39.92 Axel Lönnstedt
21.  DNF abunickabhi
21.  DNF Micah Morrison
21.  DNF Lennonade10
21.  DNF mikolaj
21.  DNF Logan


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(38)
1.  23.67 (25, 25, 21) Teh Keng Foo
2.  24.00 (20, 27, 25) G2013
3.  25.67 (26, 26, 25) Theo Leinad
3.  25.67 (26, 25, 26) thecubingwizard


Spoiler



5.  26.33 (25, 26, 28) arquillian
6.  26.67 (27, 26, 27) jaysammey777
7.  27.00 (25, 27, 29) Shadowjockey
8.  27.33 (27, 27, 28) WoowyBaby
9.  27.67 (26, 27, 30) Kit Clement
10.  30.00 (27, 31, 32) ichcubegern
10.  30.00 (30, 29, 31) Bubbagrub
12.  31.00 (33, 31, 29) xyzzy
13.  31.33 (33, 32, 29) Bogdan
14.  33.33 (33, 35, 32) Jacck
15.  35.00 (34, 32, 39) sigalig
16.  37.00 (39, 35, 37) Mike Hughey
17.  40.33 (38, 37, 46) OwenB
18.  42.00 (44, 41, 41) mista
19.  42.33 (45, 44, 38) MCuber
20.  51.00 (54, 50, 49) Color Cuber
21.  51.33 (64, 53, 37) InlandEmpireCuber
22.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) TipsterTrickster
22.  DNF (32, 27, DNF) Kerry_Creech
22.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) DanielG
22.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
22.  DNF (32, DNF, 30) Sean Hartman
22.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) DGCubes
22.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) brad711
22.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) asacuber
22.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) João Vinicius
22.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) JackPfeifer
22.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) [email protected]
22.  DNF (44, DNS, DNS) AlwinR
22.  DNF (47, DNS, DNS) fun at the joy
22.  DNF (48, DNS, DNS) samr
22.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) dycocubix
22.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) qaz
22.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNS) speedcuber71


*2-3-4 Relay*(100)
1.  39.08 cuberkid10
2.  44.17 pd159
3.  44.46 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  46.41 OriginalUsername
5.  46.92 jancsi02
6.  47.23 jaysammey777
7.  48.50 zwhite
8.  50.60 Micah Morrison
9.  50.90 Sean Hartman
10.  51.59 arquillian
11.  52.80 DiscolouredWenis
12.  52.81 Marco21
13.  52.93 Elf
14.  53.95 JChambers13
15.  54.13 turtwig
16.  54.41 JoXCuber
17.  54.94 Luke Garrett
18.  54.95 ichcubegern
19.  55.15 Shadowjockey
20.  55.42 Ontricus
21.  56.36 NewoMinx
22.  57.92 Zeke Mackay
23.  58.21 Liam Wadek
24.  58.87 HawaiiLife745
25.  59.40 sigalig
26.  59.60 David ep
27.  1:00.40 Michael DeLaRosa
28.  1:01.40 Aleksandar Dukleski
29.  1:01.76 Kerry_Creech
30.  1:02.19 João Vinicius
31.  1:02.61 Wilhelm
32.  1:03.43 DGCubes
33.  1:03.80 fun at the joy
34.  1:04.68 Laura
35.  1:04.73 TipsterTrickster
36.  1:06.01 Lennonade10
37.  1:06.30 samr
38.  1:06.57 2017LAMB06
39.  1:07.12 YouCubing
40.  1:07.65 cubingpatrol
41.  1:07.89 OwenB
42.  1:08.25 BradenTheMagician
43.  1:08.26 riz3ndrr
44.  1:08.67 Owen Morrison
44.  1:08.67 nikodem.rudy
46.  1:09.12 ARandomCuber
47.  1:09.34 Fred Lang
48.  1:09.90 jackeyguy
49.  1:10.07 F2LSkip
50.  1:10.95 bacyril
51.  1:13.55 abunickabhi
52.  1:13.97 whatshisbucket
53.  1:14.10 BleachedTurtle
53.  1:14.10 mikolaj
55.  1:14.39 swankfukinc
56.  1:14.83 Cooki348
57.  1:15.21 Logan
58.  1:15.26 tc kruber
59.  1:15.47 Dylan is nub
60.  1:15.55 abhijat
61.  1:16.24 colegemuth
62.  1:16.66 thatkid
63.  1:17.08 Color Cuber
64.  1:18.78 InlandEmpireCuber
65.  1:19.65 UnknownCanvas
66.  1:20.09 Cuz Red
67.  1:20.20 Utkarsh Ashar
68.  1:23.62 Isaac Latta
69.  1:24.77 Rory Dasher
70.  1:25.48 DesertWolf
71.  1:26.32 Julio974
72.  1:29.66 Natanael
73.  1:31.93 [email protected]
74.  1:32.10 dhafin
75.  1:34.18 skewby_cuber
76.  1:34.50 Petri Krzywacki
77.  1:34.88 Koen van Aller
78.  1:34.98 OriEy
79.  1:35.54 Axel Lönnstedt
80.  1:36.61 d2polld
81.  1:37.06 epride17
82.  1:37.22 Cuber2113
83.  1:38.03 VIBE_ZT
84.  1:38.64 sascholeks
85.  1:40.78 John Benwell
86.  1:46.92 Pa_uL
87.  1:48.88 Cubinwitdapizza
88.  1:57.08 PingPongCuber
89.  2:03.91 KingCobble29
90.  2:09.38 [email protected]
91.  2:11.16 One Wheel
92.  2:21.85 CurlyFries
93.  2:26.53 Brayden Adams
94.  2:29.48 Billybong378
95.  2:47.96 Jacck
96.  2:54.04 goidlon
97.  3:31.34 wearephamily1719
98.  3:50.91 MatsBergsten
99.  4:15.74 Myko
100.  DNF MCuber


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(69)
1.  1:42.40 cuberkid10
2.  1:46.46 zwhite
3.  1:48.94 pd159


Spoiler



4.  1:49.32 thecubingwizard
5.  1:52.27 ichcubegern
6.  1:52.55 Micah Morrison
7.  1:57.61 arquillian
8.  1:58.44 JoXCuber
9.  2:02.06 Sean Hartman
10.  2:02.10 jaysammey777
11.  2:06.68 HawaiiLife745
12.  2:07.74 Marco21
13.  2:08.48 Shadowjockey
14.  2:08.71 MCuber
15.  2:09.70 OriginalUsername
16.  2:15.71 Wilhelm
17.  2:16.38 Laura
18.  2:27.19 sigalig
19.  2:27.39 jackeyguy
20.  2:27.73 DGCubes
21.  2:30.01 samr
22.  2:32.20 Michael DeLaRosa
23.  2:33.32 abunickabhi
24.  2:39.08 colegemuth
25.  2:40.81 nikodem.rudy
26.  2:41.71 João Vinicius
27.  2:42.53 YouCubing
28.  2:43.77 Ontricus
29.  2:43.92 fun at the joy
30.  2:47.56 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  2:48.55 JChambers13
32.  2:50.42 cubingpatrol
33.  2:51.85 BradenTheMagician
34.  2:52.35 mikolaj
35.  2:53.27 Liam Wadek
36.  2:53.39 whatshisbucket
37.  2:56.53 bacyril
38.  2:57.86 Fred Lang
39.  2:58.59 F2LSkip
40.  2:59.71 ARandomCuber
41.  3:02.46 Sub1Hour
42.  3:05.75 BleachedTurtle
43.  3:06.46 epride17
44.  3:09.03 Owen Morrison
45.  3:12.07 DesertWolf
46.  3:22.07 thatkid
47.  3:24.43 Rollercoasterben
48.  3:24.91 UnknownCanvas
49.  3:29.92 Natanael
50.  3:31.62 Cooki348
51.  3:32.96 swankfukinc
52.  3:38.82 abhijat
53.  3:40.14 Utkarsh Ashar
54.  3:41.58 OriEy
55.  3:51.39 InlandEmpireCuber
56.  3:56.49 d2polld
57.  3:56.73 skewby_cuber
58.  3:59.32 John Benwell
59.  4:21.26 Axel Lönnstedt
60.  4:21.34 Julio974
61.  4:34.83 Petri Krzywacki
62.  4:35.72 dhafin
63.  4:56.53 One Wheel
64.  5:10.38 PingPongCuber
65.  5:59.84 [email protected]
66.  6:26.37 Brayden Adams
67.  6:32.02 MatsBergsten
68.  8:57.42 goidlon
69.  9:20.60 Myko


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(34)
1.  3:34.63 zwhite
2.  3:35.11 Sean Hartman
3.  3:50.36 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  3:55.90 pd159
5.  3:59.13 ichcubegern
6.  3:59.59 cuberkid10
7.  4:02.02 thecubingwizard
8.  4:13.28 arquillian
9.  4:13.93 Laura
10.  4:15.19 Wilhelm
11.  4:30.09 Micah Morrison
12.  4:32.02 OriginalUsername
13.  4:40.81 jaysammey777
14.  4:48.21 JoXCuber
15.  4:51.94 sigalig
16.  5:14.06 colegemuth
17.  5:22.96 samr
18.  5:50.00 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  5:55.05 bacyril
20.  5:57.14 mikolaj
21.  5:59.38 YouCubing
22.  6:10.60 Liam Wadek
23.  6:25.24 ARandomCuber
24.  6:29.90 swankfukinc
25.  6:30.36 whatshisbucket
26.  6:31.58 abunickabhi
27.  6:36.97 Sub1Hour
28.  6:40.01 epride17
29.  6:42.90 Fred Lang
30.  7:50.21 OriEy
31.  7:55.86 John Benwell
32.  9:33.82 One Wheel
33.  9:58.64 Petri Krzywacki
34.  16:12.33 goidlon


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(28)
1.  6:20.37 zwhite
2.  6:23.70 pd159
3.  6:35.14 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  6:54.35 Shadowjockey
5.  6:55.83 ichcubegern
6.  7:08.93 Laura
7.  7:11.05 cuberkid10
8.  7:17.44 arquillian
9.  7:39.14 Wilhelm
10.  7:59.10 JoXCuber
11.  8:04.78 OriginalUsername
12.  8:36.20 Micah Morrison
13.  8:42.93 jaysammey777
14.  8:59.95 Coinman_
15.  9:04.45 xyzzy
16.  9:06.43 sigalig
17.  9:45.93 bacyril
18.  9:57.93 YouCubing
19.  10:28.01 colegemuth
20.  10:34.29 BradenTheMagician
21.  11:09.02 Sub1Hour
22.  11:19.16 ARandomCuber
23.  11:30.89 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  11:47.75 swankfukinc
25.  11:59.32 Fred Lang
26.  12:28.92 Liam Wadek
27.  16:41.96 One Wheel
28.  25:46.73 goidlon


*Clock*(57)
1.  5.29 jaysammey777
2.  5.31 TipsterTrickster
3.  5.54 JChambers13


Spoiler



4.  5.77 Kerry_Creech
5.  6.23 ARandomCuber
6.  6.25 MartinN13
7.  7.07 MattP98
8.  7.08 Underwatercuber
9.  7.35 Wilhelm
10.  7.59 arquillian
11.  7.63 AlwinR
12.  7.66 Sean Hartman
13.  7.68 YouCubing
14.  7.91 Rollercoasterben
15.  7.96 qaz
16.  7.98 cuberkid10
17.  8.23 BradenTheMagician
18.  8.36 Lennonade10
19.  8.62 Kit Clement
20.  8.91 Laura
21.  9.43 Tommy Kiprillis
22.  9.60 trav1
23.  9.71 DesertWolf
24.  9.82 JoXCuber
25.  10.01 PokeCubes
26.  10.19 Shadowjockey
27.  10.48 Luke Garrett
28.  10.73 Pa_uL
28.  10.73 Babcga
30.  10.98 dycocubix
31.  11.05 bhoffman492
32.  11.41 NewoMinx
33.  11.85 2017LAMB06
34.  11.96 mikolaj
35.  12.17 zwhite
36.  12.54 OriginalUsername
37.  12.65 InlandEmpireCuber
38.  13.04 epride17
39.  13.23 HawaiiLife745
40.  13.39 pd159
41.  13.59 jackeyguy
42.  13.67 Liam Wadek
43.  13.86 ichcubegern
44.  14.14 VIBE_ZT
45.  14.48 cubingpatrol
46.  14.82 Fred Lang
47.  16.96 Dylan is nub
48.  17.16 Antto Pitkänen
49.  17.60 revaldoah
50.  18.00 abhijat
51.  25.79 Michael DeLaRosa
52.  26.95 Julio974
53.  27.62 brad711
54.  31.73 Koen van Aller
55.  38.31 PingPongCuber
56.  1:20.13 goidlon
57.  DNF MCuber


*Megaminx*(75)
1.  42.57 Babcga
2.  45.77 AidanNoogie
3.  49.29 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  49.68 thecubingwizard
5.  50.24 pd159
6.  52.85 Sean Hartman
7.  52.88 Laura
8.  53.69 miasponseller
9.  56.85 arquillian
10.  57.52 whatshisbucket
11.  59.71 OriginalUsername
12.  1:00.05 cuberkid10
13.  1:03.19 jaysammey777
14.  1:03.81 zwhite
15.  1:04.40 JChambers13
16.  1:06.57 HawaiiLife745
17.  1:06.88 CubicOreo
18.  1:09.40 Helmer Ewert
19.  1:10.36 Shadowjockey
20.  1:11.71 Sameer Aggarwal
21.  1:12.12 ichcubegern
22.  1:12.32 dycocubix
23.  1:13.58 Wilhelm
24.  1:13.91 YouCubing
25.  1:14.65 samr
26.  1:17.04 Micah Morrison
27.  1:17.63 trav1
28.  1:19.47 tc kruber
29.  1:19.48 jackeyguy
30.  1:20.67 Keroma12
31.  1:21.33 abhijat
32.  1:23.55 NathanaelCubes
33.  1:26.34 ARandomCuber
34.  1:27.07 tavery343
35.  1:27.36 Owen Morrison
36.  1:29.31 Fred Lang
37.  1:31.51 Aleksandar Dukleski
38.  1:32.12 colegemuth
39.  1:33.32 Kit Clement
40.  1:35.60 sigalig
41.  1:36.08 Axel Lönnstedt
42.  1:36.13 BleachedTurtle
43.  1:36.60 BradyCubes08
44.  1:36.81 swankfukinc
45.  1:38.06 Kerry_Creech
46.  1:38.23 obelisk477
47.  1:38.70 cubingpatrol
48.  1:39.57 turtwig
49.  1:42.40 Cuz Red
50.  1:43.69 Lennonade10
51.  1:47.49 MattP98
52.  1:48.50 HendrikW
53.  1:50.21 DesertWolf
54.  1:54.19 abunickabhi
55.  2:05.56 Sub1Hour
56.  2:06.57 Julio974
57.  2:08.30 danvie
58.  2:15.24 [email protected]
59.  2:16.24 Natanael
60.  2:16.36 VIBE_ZT
61.  2:18.99 InlandEmpireCuber
62.  2:25.68 Mike Hughey
63.  2:27.19 dhafin
64.  2:27.77 Liam Wadek
65.  2:30.12 PingPongCuber
66.  2:38.04 riz3ndrr
67.  2:41.26 Petri Krzywacki
68.  2:50.54 One Wheel
69.  2:59.36 Koen van Aller
70.  3:05.38 Brayden Adams
71.  3:07.82 skewby_cuber
72.  3:43.19 goidlon
73.  4:16.10 keebruce
74.  DNF MCuber
74.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*Pyraminx*(145)
1.  1.64 parkertrager
2.  1.95 twoj_stary_pijany
3.  1.96 Alexis1011


Spoiler



4.  1.98 Pyra42
5.  2.01 tJardigradHe
6.  2.02 Ontricus
7.  2.16 Sameer Aggarwal
8.  2.23 DGCubes
9.  2.30 AlwinR
10.  2.37 Ghost Cuber
11.  2.38 Kerry_Creech
12.  2.41 dycocubix
13.  2.42 JMHCubed
14.  2.47 TipsterTrickster
15.  2.48 Toothcraver55
16.  2.59 Zac04attack
17.  2.61 Magdamini
18.  2.67 Helmer Ewert
18.  2.67 MLGCubez
20.  2.79 Trig0n
21.  2.81 Cooki348
22.  2.83 JackPfeifer
23.  2.94 SpiFunTastic
24.  3.01 MartinN13
25.  3.02 NoProblemCubing
25.  3.02 Dylan is nub
27.  3.04 Sean Hartman
28.  3.17 Color Cuber
29.  3.25 BradyCubes08
30.  3.27 whatshisbucket
31.  3.36 KingCobble29
32.  3.38 MCuber
33.  3.48 Cheng
34.  3.58 BradenTheMagician
35.  3.74 Zeke Mackay
35.  3.74 Logan
37.  3.75 jaysammey777
38.  3.79 Lennonade10
39.  3.82 PokeCubes
40.  3.84 OriginalUsername
41.  3.86 JoXCuber
42.  3.87 thecubingwizard
43.  3.91 Tommy Kiprillis
44.  3.96 Rory Dasher
45.  4.00 arquillian
46.  4.02 NewoMinx
47.  4.03 Liam Wadek
48.  4.07 Luke Garrett
49.  4.11 Coneman
50.  4.25 Cuz Red
51.  4.27 pd159
52.  4.35 Shadowjockey
53.  4.36 cuberkid10
54.  4.38 UnknownCanvas
55.  4.40 chriscuber123
56.  4.43 InlandEmpireCuber
57.  4.50 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
58.  4.55 João Vinicius
59.  4.57 oliviervlcube
60.  4.66 Keenan Johnson
61.  4.69 Wilhelm
62.  4.75 JChambers13
63.  4.78 Cuber2113
64.  4.79 BleachedTurtle
64.  4.79 Parke187
64.  4.79 MattP98
67.  4.83 YouCubing
68.  4.95 HawaiiLife745
69.  4.99 zwhite
69.  4.99 taco_schell
71.  5.07 Legomanz
72.  5.09 Billybong378
73.  5.22 TheodorNordstrand
74.  5.24 ExultantCarn
74.  5.24 2017LAMB06
76.  5.27 Caleb Arnette
77.  5.28 Zman04
78.  5.35 george dunners
79.  5.48 Mbozcan
80.  5.49 nikodem.rudy
81.  5.57 samr
82.  5.58 ichcubegern
83.  5.70 DesertWolf
83.  5.70 OwenB
85.  5.73 trav1
86.  5.74 CubicOreo
87.  5.75 riz3ndrr
88.  5.84 qaz
89.  5.85 Utkarsh Ashar
90.  5.86 abunickabhi
91.  5.90 abhijat
92.  5.97 Elf
93.  5.98 Rollercoasterben
94.  6.02 Babcga
95.  6.08 Brayden Adams
96.  6.12 cubingpatrol
97.  6.20 Isaac Latta
98.  6.28 FlipKing_Cubes
99.  6.30 2018JAIN01
100.  6.34 Underwatercuber
101.  6.35 tc kruber
102.  6.40 ARandomCuber
103.  6.43 Laura
104.  6.44 Julio974
105.  6.51 Dylan Swarts
106.  6.52 TheNoobCuber
107.  6.54 Pa_uL
108.  6.60 PingPongCuber
109.  6.65 LoiteringCuber
110.  6.66 VIBE_ZT
111.  6.68 Sub1Hour
112.  6.80 Natanael
113.  6.89 fun at the joy
114.  6.99 Immolated-Marmoset
115.  7.04 MJCuber05
116.  7.13 skewby_cuber
117.  7.22 Antto Pitkänen
118.  7.46 Turbo TPS
119.  7.48 jackeyguy
120.  7.69 [email protected]
121.  7.72 DonovanTheCool
122.  8.27 Rocketcubing
123.  8.28 topppits
124.  8.37 Axel Lönnstedt
125.  8.40 swankfukinc
126.  8.44 Michael DeLaRosa
127.  8.60 wearephamily1719
128.  8.79 Koen van Aller
129.  9.01 sascholeks
130.  9.12 epride17
131.  9.52 dandreev
132.  9.66 Mike Hughey
133.  9.83 goidlon
134.  9.97 OriEy
135.  10.07 dschieses
136.  10.41 pizzacrust
137.  10.47 Fred Lang
138.  10.65 Myko
139.  10.70 Casper A.
140.  10.98 Skewber5689
141.  11.41 yovliporat
142.  12.15 AiZen
143.  12.26 Jacck
144.  12.48 Poketube6681
145.  12.65 keebruce


*Square-1*(107)
1.  7.13 chriscuber123
2.  7.48 jackeyguy
3.  8.17 Helmer Ewert


Spoiler



4.  8.46 David ep
5.  8.93 PokeCubes
6.  8.99 JackPfeifer
7.  9.14 Tommy Kiprillis
8.  9.28 thecubingwizard
9.  9.41 MLGCubez
10.  10.01 Sameer Aggarwal
11.  10.24 TipsterTrickster
12.  10.92 Shadowjockey
13.  11.69 AlwinR
14.  12.66 Kylegadj
15.  12.89 cuberkid10
16.  12.90 Sean Hartman
17.  13.18 Andrew_Rizo
18.  13.26 Luke Garrett
19.  13.33 Kerry_Creech
19.  13.33 NewoMinx
21.  13.57 YouCubing
22.  13.73 arquillian
23.  13.91 Dylan is nub
24.  14.00 Wilhelm
25.  14.45 tJardigradHe
26.  14.51 BradenTheMagician
27.  14.70 pd159
28.  14.78 Zeke Mackay
29.  15.28 DesertWolf
30.  15.44 JoXCuber
31.  15.51 Rollercoasterben
32.  15.57 DGCubes
33.  15.98 dycocubix
34.  16.13 Babcga
35.  16.28 HawaiiLife745
36.  16.55 Keenan Johnson
37.  16.60 jaysammey777
38.  16.80 trav1
39.  17.11 riz3ndrr
40.  17.75 2017LAMB06
41.  17.77 OriginalUsername
42.  17.80 MCuber
43.  17.95 mihnea3000
44.  18.13 Antto Pitkänen
45.  18.83 ExultantCarn
46.  19.16 Laura
47.  19.27 MattP98
48.  19.39 Sub1Hour
49.  19.56 parkertrager
50.  19.89 Logan
51.  19.91 bhoffman492
52.  19.96 cubingpatrol
53.  20.36 Immolated-Marmoset
54.  20.84 qaz
55.  20.91 OwenB
56.  21.47 VIBE_ZT
57.  22.00 ichcubegern
58.  22.06 Kit Clement
59.  22.24 sigalig
60.  22.44 NathanaelCubes
60.  22.44 JChambers13
62.  23.08 João Vinicius
63.  23.91 samr
64.  23.99 Pa_uL
65.  24.22 Mbozcan
66.  24.58 Infraredlizards
67.  25.44 LukeBrunsvold
68.  26.12 Fred Lang
69.  26.17 Ontricus
70.  27.45 zwhite
71.  28.17 tc kruber
72.  29.59 PingPongCuber
73.  29.60 abhijat
74.  30.14 Lennonade10
75.  30.73 Natanael
76.  31.26 Underwatercuber
77.  32.04 whatshisbucket
78.  33.26 DiscolouredWenis
79.  33.90 fun at the joy
80.  34.56 Rory Dasher
81.  35.35 Color Cuber
82.  35.44 Michael DeLaRosa
83.  35.98 Mike Hughey
84.  36.19 Cubinwitdapizza
85.  36.76 Liam Wadek
86.  38.56 Turbo TPS
87.  40.86 dhafin
88.  41.57 skewby_cuber
89.  41.79 DonovanTheCool
90.  42.30 BleachedTurtle
91.  42.39 Brayden Adams
92.  43.86 Julio974
93.  44.91 Dylan Swarts
94.  45.32 InlandEmpireCuber
95.  45.56 goidlon
96.  47.39 ARandomCuber
97.  49.28 Isaac Latta
98.  49.80 CurlyFries
99.  51.52 Micah Morrison
100.  53.31 Koen van Aller
101.  58.15 abunickabhi
102.  1:00.12 Billybong378
103.  1:03.78 Axel Lönnstedt
104.  1:04.29 danvie
105.  1:17.05 2018JAIN01
106.  2:02.54 keebruce
107.  DNF FlipKing_Cubes


*Skewb*(140)
1.  2.97 chriscuber123
2.  3.18 BradyCubes08
3.  3.27 johnstond


Spoiler



4.  3.32 asacuber
5.  3.36 MLGCubez
6.  3.65 Sameer Aggarwal
7.  3.66 [email protected]
8.  3.67 Dylan is nub
9.  3.84 JMHCubed
10.  3.87 Sean Hartman
10.  3.87 riz3ndrr
12.  3.88 pd159
13.  3.91 Magdamini
14.  3.94 Kylegadj
14.  3.94 NewoMinx
16.  4.00 Color Cuber
17.  4.05 sascholeks
18.  4.12 Isaac Latta
19.  4.15 Caleb Arnette
20.  4.20 d2polld
21.  4.22 TipsterTrickster
22.  4.26 OriginalUsername
23.  4.31 Helmer Ewert
24.  4.33 JackPfeifer
25.  4.35 João Vinicius
25.  4.35 thecubingwizard
27.  4.48 bhoffman492
28.  4.54 dycocubix
29.  4.56 Mbozcan
30.  4.59 mikolaj
31.  4.67 Zeke Mackay
32.  4.71 DGCubes
33.  4.79 Kerry_Creech
34.  4.81 ConorSheridan
35.  4.82 Luke Garrett
36.  4.86 trav1
37.  4.90 cuberkid10
38.  4.95 tJardigradHe
38.  4.95 cubingpatrol
40.  4.99 Babcga
41.  5.03 Adweehun
42.  5.07 CubicOreo
43.  5.12 samr
44.  5.13 Lennonade10
44.  5.13 MattP98
46.  5.20 dandreev
47.  5.28 arquillian
48.  5.36 Antto Pitkänen
49.  5.38 Parke187
50.  5.40 Elf
51.  5.43 parkertrager
51.  5.43 epride17
53.  5.45 HawaiiLife745
54.  5.47 jaysammey777
55.  5.50 Rollercoasterben
56.  5.51 MCuber
57.  5.56 Rory Dasher
58.  5.63 Wilhelm
59.  5.78 Aleksandar Dukleski
60.  5.81 ichcubegern
60.  5.81 JoXCuber
62.  5.84 zwhite
63.  5.85 Immolated-Marmoset
64.  5.86 Shadowjockey
65.  5.92 taco_schell
65.  5.92 Julio974
67.  6.13 JChambers13
68.  6.16 Skewber5689
69.  6.18 Trig0n
70.  6.26 Sub1Hour
71.  6.32 BradenTheMagician
72.  6.39 BleachedTurtle
73.  6.54 SpiFunTastic
74.  6.57 YouCubing
74.  6.57 fun at the joy
76.  6.70 qaz
77.  6.77 OwenB
78.  6.81 VIBE_ZT
78.  6.81 DesertWolf
80.  6.89 NathanaelCubes
81.  6.94 PokeCubes
82.  7.13 Ontricus
83.  7.21 Andrew_Rizo
84.  7.26 TheodorNordstrand
85.  7.28 jackeyguy
86.  7.33 whatshisbucket
87.  7.47 tc kruber
88.  7.57 Fred Lang
89.  7.61 Laura
89.  7.61 ARandomCuber
91.  7.72 Billybong378
92.  7.76 Pa_uL
93.  7.79 MJCuber05
94.  7.80 Keenan Johnson
95.  7.85 dschieses
96.  8.03 Logan
97.  8.20 Bubbagrub
98.  8.23 TheKravCuber
99.  8.34 sigalig
100.  8.46 abunickabhi
101.  8.47 Ghost Cuber
102.  8.53 turtwig
103.  8.59 Turbo TPS
104.  8.61 skewby_cuber
105.  8.65 Utkarsh Ashar
106.  8.91 Underwatercuber
107.  9.13 Cuz Red
108.  9.46 nikodem.rudy
109.  9.56 yovliporat
110.  9.81 FlipKing_Cubes
111.  10.04 Poketube6681
112.  10.11 InlandEmpireCuber
113.  10.18 goidlon
114.  10.19 2018JAIN01
115.  10.20 Natanael
116.  10.86 Owen Morrison
117.  10.94 swankfukinc
118.  11.02 danvie
119.  11.18 Rocketcubing
120.  11.20 KingCanyon
121.  11.47 brad711
122.  11.64 UnknownCanvas
123.  11.91 Mike Hughey
124.  12.42 Cooki348
125.  12.53 topppits
126.  12.83 Liam Wadek
127.  13.17 pizzacrust
128.  13.34 John Benwell
129.  13.64 KingCobble29
130.  13.72 DonovanTheCool
131.  13.77 Axel Lönnstedt
132.  13.99 Koen van Aller
133.  14.21 Michael DeLaRosa
134.  14.24 Cuber2113
135.  14.82 Brayden Adams
136.  14.91 PingPongCuber
137.  16.78 abhijat
138.  22.37 keebruce
139.  22.64 Myko
140.  23.14 Jacck


*Kilominx*(28)
1.  22.07 NewoMinx
2.  22.83 bhoffman492
3.  23.39 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  26.36 whatshisbucket
5.  26.45 CubicOreo
6.  26.82 DGCubes
7.  28.15 ichcubegern
8.  31.25 OriginalUsername
9.  31.72 Dylan is nub
10.  32.15 Zeke Mackay
11.  35.47 colegemuth
12.  35.89 YouCubing
13.  37.10 Sean Hartman
14.  37.28 Shadowjockey
15.  37.49 abunickabhi
16.  42.63 Wilhelm
17.  44.48 BleachedTurtle
18.  47.70 Julio974
19.  47.83 Natanael
20.  48.33 JChambers13
21.  48.68 João Vinicius
22.  53.17 Axel Lönnstedt
23.  57.83 CJK
24.  1:00.27 Color Cuber
25.  1:01.83 PingPongCuber
26.  1:08.40 Liam Wadek
27.  1:18.16 goidlon
28.  1:27.65 Brayden Adams


*Mini Guildford*(36)
1.  3:43.80 cuberkid10
2.  3:46.23 Sean Hartman
3.  3:56.23 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  3:59.13 jaysammey777
5.  4:01.64 pd159
6.  4:06.66 zwhite
7.  4:14.70 arquillian
8.  4:15.62 Shadowjockey
9.  4:22.58 OriginalUsername
10.  4:37.82 Wilhelm
11.  4:38.34 JoXCuber
12.  4:39.43 ichcubegern
13.  4:39.62 MCuber
14.  4:49.79 Laura
15.  4:59.86 TipsterTrickster
16.  5:19.93 JChambers13
17.  5:23.40 YouCubing
18.  5:33.19 BradenTheMagician
19.  5:33.83 Ontricus
20.  6:16.11 jackeyguy
21.  6:17.90 ARandomCuber
22.  6:21.69 2017LAMB06
23.  6:22.34 Michael DeLaRosa
24.  6:25.53 Fred Lang
25.  6:30.43 Lennonade10
26.  6:33.56 cubingpatrol
27.  6:50.89 MartinN13
28.  7:11.28 DesertWolf
29.  7:20.20 epride17
30.  7:22.96 Rollercoasterben
31.  8:55.97 Julio974
32.  10:48.62 PingPongCuber
33.  11:22.47 goidlon
34.  12:20.41 Brayden Adams
35.  13:03.68 One Wheel
36.  14:02.88 Jacck


*Redi Cube*(37)
1.  9.56 Trig0n
2.  9.59 João Vinicius
3.  9.93 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  10.19 2017LAMB06
5.  14.23 Ontricus
6.  14.79 YouCubing
7.  15.08 OriginalUsername
8.  15.64 TipsterTrickster
9.  16.07 Wilhelm
10.  17.02 ichcubegern
11.  17.32 Dylan is nub
12.  17.58 Sean Hartman
13.  17.83 george dunners
14.  18.06 ARandomCuber
15.  18.28 Zeke Mackay
16.  18.53 Luke Garrett
17.  18.91 PingPongCuber
18.  19.09 Kit Clement
19.  19.38 JoXCuber
20.  19.83 InlandEmpireCuber
21.  19.86 AlwinR
22.  19.87 Natanael
23.  21.59 VIBE_ZT
24.  21.96 xyzzy
25.  22.19 JackPfeifer
26.  24.28 jaysammey777
27.  24.62 Julio974
28.  25.98 abunickabhi
29.  26.19 Billybong378
30.  26.63 Shadowjockey
31.  27.15 CurlyFries
32.  28.14 Color Cuber
33.  28.43 Axel Lönnstedt
34.  30.35 sascholeks
35.  34.88 Mike Hughey
36.  37.57 yovliporat
37.  37.73 JChambers13


*Master Pyraminx*(19)
1.  26.36 Ontricus
2.  32.38 Zeke Mackay
3.  35.74 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  37.45 Natanael
5.  39.28 Billybong378
6.  42.22 Julio974
7.  44.02 YouCubing
8.  44.10 BleachedTurtle
9.  45.62 abunickabhi
10.  49.34 Kit Clement
11.  53.20 Sean Hartman
12.  53.90 Mike Hughey
13.  54.79 VIBE_ZT
14.  58.71 Wilhelm
15.  1:05.21 InlandEmpireCuber
16.  1:11.66 PingPongCuber
17.  1:45.55 Jacck
18.  1:52.70 UnknownCanvas
19.  2:34.32 Shadowjockey



*Contest results*(265)
1.  2047 Sean Hartman
2.  1757 jaysammey777
3.  1753 arquillian


Spoiler



4.  1731 OriginalUsername
5.  1703 Shadowjockey
5.  1703 cuberkid10
7.  1691 pd159
8.  1620 ichcubegern
9.  1552 Wilhelm
10.  1542 JoXCuber
11.  1533 thecubingwizard
12.  1524 Sameer Aggarwal
13.  1516 zwhite
14.  1409 Kerry_Creech
15.  1388 YouCubing
16.  1312 NewoMinx
17.  1291 JChambers13
18.  1284 samr
19.  1270 HawaiiLife745
20.  1264 Zeke Mackay
21.  1254 Laura
22.  1223 Babcga
23.  1216 DGCubes
24.  1214 TipsterTrickster
25.  1209 Luke Garrett
26.  1201 Ontricus
27.  1148 tJardigradHe
28.  1130 Tommy Kiprillis
29.  1125 Micah Morrison
29.  1125 AlwinR
31.  1114 BradenTheMagician
32.  1091 dycocubix
33.  1080 sigalig
34.  1076 Lennonade10
35.  1041 Marco21
36.  1035 cubingpatrol
37.  1024 MCuber
38.  1021 João Vinicius
39.  996 PokeCubes
39.  996 Dylan is nub
41.  992 Elf
42.  951 abunickabhi
43.  947 qaz
44.  945 jancsi02
45.  929 parkertrager
46.  915 ARandomCuber
47.  903 BradyCubes08
47.  903 CubicOreo
49.  889 Jscuber
50.  887 nikodem.rudy
51.  884 jackeyguy
52.  879 whatshisbucket
53.  866 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  835 David ep
55.  831 Liam Wadek
56.  829 turtwig
57.  822 2017LAMB06
58.  817 riz3ndrr
59.  809 fun at the joy
60.  802 Helmer Ewert
61.  798 G2013
62.  795 Fred Lang
63.  793 OwenB
64.  792 DiscolouredWenis
65.  791 Kylegadj
66.  784 trav1
67.  779 Logan
68.  774 tc kruber
69.  765 Magdamini
70.  764 MattP98
71.  763 Michael DeLaRosa
72.  758 NathanaelCubes
73.  757 chriscuber123
74.  753 BleachedTurtle
75.  752 Andrew_Rizo
76.  731 Rory Dasher
77.  728 Cooki348
78.  726 mikolaj
79.  720 Keenan Johnson
80.  706 DesertWolf
81.  700 Rollercoasterben
82.  689 Cuz Red
83.  687 MLGCubez
84.  671 Natanael
85.  666 Dylan Swarts
86.  653 colegemuth
87.  652 [email protected]
88.  649 Trig0n
89.  648 Varun Mohanraj
90.  625 MartinN13
91.  619 MrKuba600
91.  619 Turbo TPS
93.  615 ExultantCarn
94.  611 Teh Keng Foo
95.  605 Color Cuber
96.  594 Owen Morrison
97.  591 swankfukinc
98.  588 asacuber
99.  573 d2polld
100.  569 JackPfeifer
101.  567 abhijat
102.  566 Sub1Hour
103.  563 F2LSkip
104.  559 gutte02
104.  559 Coneman
106.  557 InlandEmpireCuber
106.  557 MikaSmulders
108.  554 Julio974
108.  554 epride17
110.  544 ConorSheridan
111.  543 Axel Lönnstedt
112.  541 danvie
113.  537 VIBE_ZT
114.  536 Alexis1011
115.  534 Zac04attack
116.  532 Adweehun
117.  531 Competition Cuber
118.  527 Isaac Latta
119.  525 Parke187
120.  524 Utkarsh Ashar
121.  521 Nikhil George
122.  514 Cuber2113
123.  513 Underwatercuber
124.  508 JMHCubed
125.  507 [email protected]
126.  504 BiscutDNF
127.  498 Zman04
128.  496 dhafin
129.  493 [email protected]
130.  477 Nicole2w
131.  476 bacyril
132.  472 skewby_cuber
133.  468 TheodorNordstrand
134.  459 CJK
135.  457 sascholeks
135.  457 FlipKing_Cubes
137.  453 Nicos
138.  449 Mbozcan
139.  446 SpiFunTastic
140.  440 Glomnipotent
141.  439 LukeBrunsvold
142.  437 Ghost Cuber
143.  435 Skewber5689
144.  432 brad711
145.  427 mihnea3000
146.  426 miasponseller
146.  426 Kestin02
148.  425 Mike Hughey
149.  420 Kit Clement
150.  418 Antto Pitkänen
151.  414 UnknownCanvas
152.  413 mista
153.  408 xyzzy
154.  406 bhoffman492
155.  375 HendrikW
156.  368 KingCobble29
157.  354 Sowrduk
157.  354 zhata
159.  351 Legomanz
159.  351 thatkid
161.  338 Brayden Adams
162.  337 Keroma12
163.  332 Billybong378
164.  322 PingPongCuber
165.  320 John Benwell
166.  319 obelisk477
166.  319 Imran Rahman
168.  317 Koen van Aller
169.  315 Caleb Arnette
170.  312 speedcuber71
171.  311 2018JAIN01
171.  311 OriEy
173.  299 taco_schell
174.  296 Pa_uL
175.  291 DonovanTheCool
176.  289 yovliporat
177.  278 topppits
177.  278 KingCanyon
179.  275 Angry_Mob
180.  274 Jacck
181.  267 20luky3
182.  261 NoProblemCubing
183.  258 elimescube
184.  253 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
185.  249 AidanNoogie
186.  248 Casper A.
187.  241 Immolated-Marmoset
188.  237 lejitcuber
189.  228 LoiteringCuber
190.  219 bennettstouder
191.  217 Bubbagrub
192.  215 VJW
193.  213 MatsBergsten
193.  213 buzzteam4
195.  212 george dunners
196.  211 TheKravCuber
196.  211 goidlon
198.  209 Poketube6681
199.  207 dandreev
200.  204 tavery343
201.  201 Petri Krzywacki
202.  193 OJ Cubing
203.  191 thembldlord
204.  180 JakubDrobny
205.  178 lccho
206.  176 Metallic Silver
207.  173 Myko
208.  172 irrrlrvant
209.  169 Elo13
210.  168 audiophile121
211.  164 Infraredlizards
212.  162 revaldoah
213.  155 GenTheThief
214.  146 twoj_stary_pijany
215.  144 Pyra42
215.  144 dschieses
217.  141 One Wheel
218.  140 johnstond
219.  139 TheNoobCuber
220.  137 Astral Cubing
221.  133 Toothcraver55
222.  132 ican97
223.  128 weatherman223
224.  127 bilbo07
225.  122 pizzacrust
226.  121 Cubinwitdapizza
227.  115 Cheng
228.  104 [email protected]
229.  102 Lapse.
230.  101 yashb
231.  96 Rocketcubing
232.  94 CubingCrazy
233.  93 CurlyFries
234.  92 Andreas Forsgren
235.  91 MJCuber05
236.  89 Aoden Teo
236.  89 oliviervlcube
238.  86 Nayano
239.  81 Lvl9001Wizard
240.  79 filipemtx
241.  75 AiZen
241.  75 Sakiswi
243.  72 SpartanSailor
243.  72 keebruce
245.  71 Theo Leinad
246.  70 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
247.  69 Last Layer King
248.  67 [email protected]
248.  67 jakgun0130
250.  64 Clawclaudie
251.  63 Coinman_
252.  61 Cubing5life
253.  55 wearephamily1719
254.  51 pyrasphynx
255.  42 dnguyen2204
256.  41 WoowyBaby
257.  40 RyuKagamine
258.  36 Bogdan
259.  33 SkyFoXx
260.  30 Cuberstache
261.  26 DanielG
261.  26 MarkA64
263.  9 Eligora
264.  6 Chiggers
265.  5 KillerCuber


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2019)

A new record this week - 265 competitors! The number for the random drawing this week is 28.

That means our winner this week is *Tommy Kiprillis!* ! Congratulations!!


----------



## Koen van Aller (Aug 21, 2019)

Hello,
I have an question for you. In the weekly competition from week 2019-33 I just saw an 5.64 clock single in my competition account. The problem is that I never got this low time and I find it unfair to have that time there(my actual pb is 23.xx) I think that this happened with a typing error which I discovered too late. Is there an option of removing this time from my competion account?
I hope to hear from you soon.

(Sorry for my bad english Im dutch, hope you understand)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 21, 2019)

Yes I can fix it, I'll PM you to discuss it and get it right.


----------



## Koen van Aller (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you
But where can I see my PM?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 21, 2019)

Koen van Aller said:


> Thank you
> But where can I see my PM?


Sorry, I had not sent it yet, although I just sent it now. Hopefully you'll see it in your Conversations (the little envelope icon next to the menu above).

In general for anyone - if you have any times that got entered wrong for past weeks results, please PM me and I will be happy to try to correct them.


----------



## arquillian (Aug 21, 2019)

Pretty sure nobody is going to come close to beating Sean if he starts doing 29 events regularly lol
(unless Stanley or Martin start doing forum comps ig)


----------



## Sean Hartman (Aug 21, 2019)

arquillian said:


> Pretty sure nobody is going to come close to beating Sean if he starts doing 29 events regularly lol
> (unless Stanley or Martin start doing forum comps ig)


I prob won’t have the time to do this many events consistently with me starting college this week lol.


----------



## Sean Hartman (Aug 21, 2019)

Sean Hartman said:


> I prob won’t have the time to do this many events consistently with me starting college this week lol.


Tommy Cherry would definitely destroy everyone easily every week if he did all these events each week but I doubt he would have the time either.


----------

